# Milan - Udinese 3 marzo 2021 ore 20:45. Tv e Streaming.



## admin (28 Febbraio 2021)

Milan - Udinese, prossimo turno di Serie A. Partita in programma mercoledì 3 marzo 2021 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.

Dove vedere Milan - Udinese in tv?

Diretta su Sky dalle ore 20:45.

Seguiranno news e commenti.

*Designato Massa.

VAR Banti

**Formazioni dal CorSera in edicola

Tomori out per affaticamento (TS).

Milan (4-2-3-1): Donnarumma; Kalulu, Kjaer, Romagnoli, Hernandez; Tonali, Kessie; Saelemaekers, Diaz, Rebic; Leao

Udinese (3-5-2): Musso; Becao, Bonifazi, Nuytinck; Stryger, De Paul, Arslan, Pereyra, Zeegelaar; Llorente, Nestorovski*


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Febbraio 2021)

puntiamo allo 0-0. chi segna?????


----------



## Zenos (28 Febbraio 2021)

Prepariamoci che i servi giocheranno con il sangue agli occhi contro di noi.


----------



## __king george__ (28 Febbraio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Milan - Udinese, prossimo turno di Serie A. Partita in programma mercoledì 3 marzo 2021 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> Dove vedere Milan - Udinese in tv?
> 
> ...



era meglio se non c'era proprio ora l'infrasettimanale

non c'è manco il tempo di godersi sta vittoria


----------



## kipstar (28 Febbraio 2021)

speriamo di recuperare qualcuno....


----------



## David Gilmour (28 Febbraio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Milan - Udinese, prossimo turno di Serie A. Partita in programma mercoledì 3 marzo 2021 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> Dove vedere Milan - Udinese in tv?
> 
> ...



Asfaltare questi servi sarebbe ideale ma saremo in emergenza davanti. Combattere e portare via punti, comunque.
Se solo Niangao fosse in serata...
E come ogni volta che giochiamo contro questi, mi auguro il crociato di De Paul.


----------



## ILMAGO (28 Febbraio 2021)

importantissima per consolidare il posto champions in vista dei prossimi impegni oltre modo complicati (trasferta verona più napoli tra le due gare con il manchester utd)


----------



## bmb (28 Febbraio 2021)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Prepariamoci che i servi giocheranno con il sangue agli occhi contro di noi.



Ehhh. De Paul è in "loading" dal girone d'andata.


----------



## Now i'm here (28 Febbraio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Milan - Udinese, prossimo turno di Serie A. Partita in programma mercoledì 3 marzo 2021 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> Dove vedere Milan - Udinese in tv?
> 
> ...



loro ovviamente saranno in modalità spezia. 

occhio che le altre hanno tutte un turno facilissimo (parma-inter, juve-spezia, atalanta-crotone). 
solo la roma, napoli e lazio sono a rischio di perdita punti, quindi vediamo di rimanere aggrappati al gruppone iniziale.


----------



## Lambro (28 Febbraio 2021)

Partita durissima ovviamente, l'abbiamo sempre sofferta l'Udinese,sempre.
Se poi non ci saranno Ibra Rebic e Calhanoglu sarà un'altra impresa vincere.
Sono molto curioso di vedere se con Tomori ci sarà un cambiamento anche contro le medio piccole, se torneremo ad avere predominio.
Ma molto dipenderà dalle assenze, Leao Diaz Hauge non è proprio proprio la stessa cosa direi


----------



## Pungiglione (28 Febbraio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Milan - Udinese, prossimo turno di Serie A. Partita in programma mercoledì 3 marzo 2021 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> Dove vedere Milan - Udinese in tv?
> 
> ...



Pronti a krunic titolare??


----------



## claudiop77 (28 Febbraio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Milan - Udinese, prossimo turno di Serie A. Partita in programma mercoledì 3 marzo 2021 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> Dove vedere Milan - Udinese in tv?
> 
> ...



Speriamo di recuperare qualcuno in avanti, altrimenti è dura segnare.
Bisogna vincere assolutamente.


----------



## emamilan99 (1 Marzo 2021)

Per me non recupera nessuno dei 3 infortunati stasera.. spero di vedere brahim e hauge, non krunic o schifezze varie


----------



## emamilan99 (1 Marzo 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Milan - Udinese, prossimo turno di Serie A. Partita in programma mercoledì 3 marzo 2021 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> Dove vedere Milan - Udinese in tv?
> 
> ...



Senza ibra rebic e chala.. mi auguro si giochi con hauge e brahim, non krunic o meite o robe del genere.. il problema è: chi segna?


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (1 Marzo 2021)

Con l'Udinese facciamo spesso una fatica maledetta, basti vedere come l'abbiamo sfangata all'andata. Hanno inchiodato sullo 0-0 anche l'Inter. Le assenze pesanti che potremmo patire proprio non ci volevano.


----------



## Lambro (1 Marzo 2021)

paradossalmente è molto piu' dura mercoledì di ieri sera,soprattutto alla luce degli infortuni ma non solo, anche tatticamente parlando.


----------



## willcoyote85 (1 Marzo 2021)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> loro ovviamente saranno in modalità spezia.
> 
> occhio che le altre hanno tutte un turno facilissimo (parma-inter, juve-spezia, atalanta-crotone).
> solo la roma, napoli e lazio sono a rischio di perdita punti, quindi vediamo di rimanere aggrappati al gruppone iniziale.



ma noi facciamo la corsa proprio su roma, napoli e lazio.
almeno per me a rimanere fuori saranno queste 3.


----------



## willcoyote85 (1 Marzo 2021)

be se non recupera nessuno non puoi proporre brahim, hauge e leao insieme. sarebbe come spedire una palla di neve in un vulcano.

occhio che dietro torna romagnoli-tomori probabilmente. quindi partiamo male.


----------



## SoloMVB (1 Marzo 2021)

Senza il recupero degli infortunati rischiamo veramente di uscire con 2 punti al massimo tra judinese e Verona,ben che vada s'intende.


----------



## admin (1 Marzo 2021)

*Designato Massa.

VAR Banti*


----------



## Milanoide (1 Marzo 2021)

Boh, la vera assenza potrebbe essere quella di Rebic.
Senza Ibra potremmo essere più dinamici ed imprevedibili.
Ma come al solito la si vince a centrocampo.


----------



## Swaitak (1 Marzo 2021)

vorrei che Leao fosse in giornata Sì


----------



## admin (1 Marzo 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Milan - Udinese, prossimo turno di Serie A. Partita in programma mercoledì 3 marzo 2021 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> Dove vedere Milan - Udinese in tv?
> 
> ...



.


----------



## admin (1 Marzo 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Designato Massa.
> 
> VAR Banti*


.


----------



## Solo (1 Marzo 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Milan - Udinese, prossimo turno di Serie A. Partita in programma mercoledì 3 marzo 2021 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> Dove vedere Milan - Udinese in tv?
> 
> ...


Figuriamoci, questi sono dei catenacciari da paura. Poi con le assenze che abbiamo non la butteremo dentro neanche con le mani. Mah, speriamo di non farci fregare su qualche angolo e perdere 0 - 1.


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Marzo 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Milan - Udinese, prossimo turno di Serie A. Partita in programma mercoledì 3 marzo 2021 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> Dove vedere Milan - Udinese in tv?
> 
> ...



La formazza a mio parere potrebbe essere questa:

Gigio
Calabria-Tomori-Kjaer-Theo
Tonali-Kessie
Saele-Diaz-Rebic
Leao


----------



## iceman. (1 Marzo 2021)

De Paul versione Maradona e Pussetto a fare il bello e il cattivo tempo...giocano alla morte solo contro noi e l'inter questi, li detesto.


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Marzo 2021)

Ma Mandzukic? So quanto sia inutile, ma recupera per l’udinese? Curiosità più che altro.


----------



## admin (1 Marzo 2021)

*Le probabili formazioni da Sky
*


----------



## Milanforever26 (1 Marzo 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni da Sky
> *



Se Leao si degna di giocare e Diaz ha recuperato bene potremmo anche divertirci


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Marzo 2021)

La quota del Milan è 1.80 (media tra i vari book). Partita tosta. Poi con l’udinese non vinciamo entrambe le sfide di campionato dal 2008...


----------



## admin (2 Marzo 2021)

*Formazioni dalla GDS*


----------



## admin (2 Marzo 2021)

*La probabile formazione da Sky

Donnarumma
Dalot/Kalulu
Tomori
Romagnoli
Theo
Kessie
Tonali
Castillejo
Diaz
Rebic
Leao*


----------



## admin (2 Marzo 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione da Sky
> 
> Donnarumma
> Dalot/Kalulu
> ...



.


----------



## Zenos (2 Marzo 2021)

Spero di vincere 3 a 2 con le solite due cag di Romagnoli


----------



## admin (2 Marzo 2021)

*Formazioni dal CorSera in edicola

Tomori out per affaticamento (TS).

Milan (4-2-3-1): Donnarumma; Kalulu, Kjaer, Romagnoli, Hernandez; Tonali, Kessie; Saelemaekers, Diaz, Rebic; Leao

Udinese (3-5-2): Musso; Becao, Bonifazi, Nuytinck; Stryger, De Paul, Arslan, Pereyra, Zeegelaar; Llorente, Nestorovski*


----------



## emamilan99 (3 Marzo 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Formazioni dal CorSera in edicola
> 
> Milan (4-2-3-1): Donnarumma; Kalulu, Kjaer, Romagnoli, Hernandez; Tonali, Kessie; Saelemaekers, Diaz, Rebic; Leao
> 
> Udinese (3-5-2): Musso; Becao, Bonifazi, Nuytinck; Stryger, De Paul, Arslan, Pereyra, Zeegelaar; Llorente, Nestorovski*



guarda caso proprio contro di noi schierano due prime punte..


----------



## emamilan99 (3 Marzo 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Formazioni dal CorSera in edicola
> 
> Milan (4-2-3-1): Donnarumma; Kalulu, Kjaer, Romagnoli, Hernandez; Tonali, Kessie; Saelemaekers, Diaz, Rebic; Leao
> 
> Udinese (3-5-2): Musso; Becao, Bonifazi, Nuytinck; Stryger, De Paul, Arslan, Pereyra, Zeegelaar; Llorente, Nestorovski*



qualcuno si è reso conto che facendo giocare leao e rebic significa non avere in panchina ricambi come prime punte?


----------



## Pungiglione (3 Marzo 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Formazioni dal CorSera in edicola
> 
> Milan (4-2-3-1): Donnarumma; Kalulu, Kjaer, Romagnoli, Hernandez; Tonali, Kessie; Saelemaekers, Diaz, Rebic; Leao
> 
> Udinese (3-5-2): Musso; Becao, Bonifazi, Nuytinck; Stryger, De Paul, Arslan, Pereyra, Zeegelaar; Llorente, Nestorovski*



Mi auguro vivamente che la punta sia leao e non rebic come piace a Pioli


----------



## diavoloINme (3 Marzo 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Formazioni dal CorSera in edicola
> 
> Milan (4-2-3-1): Donnarumma; Kalulu, Kjaer, Romagnoli, Hernandez; Tonali, Kessie; Saelemaekers, Diaz, Rebic; Leao
> 
> Udinese (3-5-2): Musso; Becao, Bonifazi, Nuytinck; Stryger, De Paul, Arslan, Pereyra, Zeegelaar; Llorente, Nestorovski*



Il tempo di ammirare tomori vi dobbiamo già rinunciare?
Qualcuno fermi la mamma di lubamba e le levi la bambola di mano.


----------



## admin (3 Marzo 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Formazioni dal CorSera in edicola
> 
> Tomori out per affaticamento (TS).
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Nevergiveup (3 Marzo 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Formazioni dal CorSera in edicola
> 
> Tomori out per affaticamento (TS).
> 
> ...



Incontriamo i friulani forse nel loro miglior momento della stagione ma se le gambe dei ragazzi girano confido in una vittoria da grande squadra. Stasera dopo una partita impegnativa come quella con la Roma conta riuscire ad avere l'approccio mentale corretto perchè solitamente è dopo le grandi prove che ci si rilassa e si perdono punti per strada. Forza raga!!!


----------



## kipstar (3 Marzo 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Formazioni dal CorSera in edicola
> 
> Tomori out per affaticamento (TS).
> 
> ...



e' inutile dire che sia una partita da vincere....peccato per i vari acciacchi ed infortuni.....però bisogna vincere....


----------



## rossonero71 (3 Marzo 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Milan - Udinese, prossimo turno di Serie A. Partita in programma mercoledì 3 marzo 2021 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> Dove vedere Milan - Udinese in tv?
> 
> ...



Partita rognosa, Udinese squadra molto fisica, non è in classifica dove dovrebbe essere.

Diaz potrebbe avere grosse difficoltà in mezzo a tutta questa fisicità.

Inoltre soffriamo molto il 3-5-2 dove andiamo in difficoltà numerica a cc.

Sarà fondamentale avere il supporto dei trequartisti.un occhio particolare su De Paul non sarebbe male.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (3 Marzo 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Formazioni dal CorSera in edicola
> 
> Tomori out per affaticamento (TS).
> 
> ...



Almeno 4 punti tra stasera e Verona, senza balle.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (3 Marzo 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Formazioni dal CorSera in edicola
> 
> Tomori out per affaticamento (TS).
> 
> ...



Tonali quest'anno ha praticamente fatto il titolare, Bennacer avrà giocato si e no una decina di partite.


----------



## davoreb (3 Marzo 2021)

La formazione nonostante le assenze mi sembra dignitosa.

Importantissimo il recupero di Rebic ed anche di Diaz che per quanto poco faccia ci permette di non schierare robe strane come Krunic o Meite.

Peccato veramente per Tomori.


----------



## emamilan99 (3 Marzo 2021)

in pratica gli unici cambi offensivi che avviamo sono castillejo ed hauge.. nessuna punta.. bene coasì insomma


----------



## emamilan99 (3 Marzo 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Formazioni dal CorSera in edicola
> 
> Tomori out per affaticamento (TS).
> 
> ...



Ma quel povero cristo di gabbia perché non lo facciamo più giocare?
Qualcuno ha notato che schierando insieme rebic e leao significa non avere punte di riserva in panchina?


----------



## emamilan99 (3 Marzo 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Formazioni dal CorSera in edicola
> 
> Tomori out per affaticamento (TS).
> 
> ...



giustamente contro di noi schierano due prime punte.. non lo facevano da mesi.. pazzesco


----------



## Lineker10 (3 Marzo 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Formazioni dal CorSera in edicola
> 
> Tomori out per affaticamento (TS).
> 
> ...



Kalulu a destra da un buon equilibrio per la fase difensiva permettendo a Theo di sgroppare a piacimento. L'Udinese gioca a 5 tutta raccolta, all'andata ci misero in grande difficoltà nel possesso palla.

L'attacco che vedo dovrà giocare in modo molto intelligente e dare tanta qualità. Gli spazi saranno stretti e loro tireranno pedate senza vergogna. Forse proprio stasera piu di altre partite sarebbero servite le pallonate per Ibra.

Una partita molto molto insidiosa per noi. Non mi da per niente buone sensazioni.


----------



## shevchampions (3 Marzo 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Formazioni dal CorSera in edicola
> 
> Tomori out per affaticamento (TS).
> 
> ...



Partita molto interessante, l'Udinese ha fatto circa lo stesso numero di punti tra casa e trasferta (15 vs 13), ma è evidente quanto sia squadra più compatta quando gioca tra le mura amiche (12 goal subiti in totale), rispetto a quando gioca in trasferta (21 goal subiti). In più, è squadra sicuramente non abituata a giocare due partite in 4 giorni, il che ne ridurrà la tenacia fisica che ne costituisce la maggioranza, se non totalità, dei punti in classifica.

Se giochiamo con aggressività, tecnica e velocità tra le linee, non c'è partita. Personalmente, ho buone sensazioni.


----------



## emamilan99 (3 Marzo 2021)

uniche sostituzioni offensive sono castillejo ed hauge.. assurdo


----------



## mil77 (3 Marzo 2021)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> uniche sostituzioni offensive sono castillejo ed hauge.. assurdo



Per me Casti gioca titolare.


----------



## fabri47 (3 Marzo 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Formazioni dal CorSera in edicola
> 
> Tomori out per affaticamento (TS).
> 
> ...


Noooo ancora Romagnoli? Incredibile  . Partita durissima stasera.


----------



## Lambro (3 Marzo 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Partita rognosa, Udinese squadra molto fisica, non è in classifica dove dovrebbe essere.
> 
> Diaz potrebbe avere grosse difficoltà in mezzo a tutta questa fisicità.
> 
> ...



Mi hai tolto completametne le parole di bocca, mio stesso pensiero in toto.
Aggiungo che la soffriamo da sempre questa Udinese che per tradizione è sempre stata fisica e da corsa.


----------



## emamilan99 (3 Marzo 2021)

Come si fa a vincere lo scudetto se abbiamo 5 giocatori indisponibili a partita mentre l'inter non ha nessuno indisponibile? hanno recuperato perfino sensi.. 0 squalificati,covid ed infortunati


----------



## egidiopersempre (3 Marzo 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Noooo ancora Romagnoli? Incredibile  . Partita durissima stasera.



chi doveva giocare con Tomori out? Ciccio di Nonna Papera?


----------



## admin (3 Marzo 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Formazioni dal CorSera in edicola
> 
> Tomori out per affaticamento (TS).
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Lambro (3 Marzo 2021)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> chi doveva giocare con Tomori out? Ciccio di Nonna Papera?



Ciccio sarebbe persino più veloce del Capitone


----------



## rossonero71 (3 Marzo 2021)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> chi doveva giocare con Tomori out? Ciccio di Nonna Papera?



Ahahah, magari paprinik sarebbe stato meglio, con Ciccio in fase di velocità se la giocano.


----------



## admin (3 Marzo 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Formazioni dal CorSera in edicola
> 
> Tomori out per affaticamento (TS).
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Pit96 (3 Marzo 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Formazioni dal CorSera in edicola
> 
> Tomori out per affaticamento (TS).
> 
> ...



Ci sarà da soffrire, ci tocca un'altra serata in cui ci arrabbieremo. Segnare sarà dura, ma non possiamo permetterci di perdere altri punti


----------



## Goro (3 Marzo 2021)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Ci sarà da soffrire, ci tocca un'altra serata in cui ci arrabbieremo. Segnare sarà dura, ma non possiamo permetterci di perdere altri punti



Inizieranno a spezzettare il gioco e perdere tempo dal primo minuto circa


----------



## sottoli (3 Marzo 2021)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> chi doveva giocare con Tomori out? Ciccio di Nonna Papera?



Gabbia?


----------



## Lambro (3 Marzo 2021)

Tutto sta a vedere se noi approcceremo come contro la Roma, se qualcosa sia finalmente tornato al suo posto o se è stato l'assetto tattico romano a favorirci.
Inutile dire che nel caso sia la prima non ci sarà partita, mentre nel caso fosse stata la seconda opzione ci sarebbero le solite magagne , soprattutto contro il 352 che ci mette sempre in inferiorità praticamente dappertutto.


----------



## gabri65 (3 Marzo 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Formazioni dal CorSera in edicola
> 
> Tomori out per affaticamento (TS).
> 
> ...



Forza piccolo Diaz.

E guarda di mangiare più bistecche, che voli via sempre come un fuscello.


----------



## egidiopersempre (3 Marzo 2021)

sottoli ha scritto:


> Gabbia?



cioè uno che non ha un minuto nelle gambe, fuori da due mesi, titolare dal primo minuto?


----------



## egidiopersempre (3 Marzo 2021)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Ciccio sarebbe persino più veloce del Capitone


----------



## Ecthelion (3 Marzo 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Forza piccolo Diaz.
> 
> E guarda di mangiare più bistecche, che voli via sempre come un fuscello.



C'è stato un momento in Roma-Milan in cui un difensore romanista contendeva una palla a Diaz lungo la linea laterale.
Il difensore non ha dovuto nemmeno commettere fallo, con una mano appena appoggiata al petto di Diaz lo teneva immobile mentre le sue gambette frullavano in avanti, senza fare un centimetro.
Come fermare un palloncino di quelli con cui giocano i bambini.
Mi dispiace ma con quel fisico, a mio parere, in serie A non può giocare.


----------



## gabri65 (3 Marzo 2021)

Ecthelion ha scritto:


> C'è stato un momento in Roma-Milan in cui un difensore romanista contendeva una palla a Diaz lungo la linea laterale.
> Il difensore non ha dovuto nemmeno commettere fallo, con una mano appena appoggiata al petto di Diaz lo teneva immobile mentre le sue gambette frullavano in avanti, senza fare un centimetro.
> Come fermare un palloncino di quelli con cui giocano i bambini.
> Mi dispiace ma con quel fisico, a mio parere, in serie A non può giocare.



Purtroppo è alquanto poco potente fisicamente, e gli manca anche una certa scaltrezza.

In fondo, a quanto riportato, è alto quanto Messi, si dovrebbe irrobustire.

Peccato, perché c'ha dei mezzi tecnici incredibili, peccato davvero.


----------



## rossonero71 (3 Marzo 2021)

Ecthelion ha scritto:


> C'è stato un momento in Roma-Milan in cui un difensore romanista contendeva una palla a Diaz lungo la linea laterale.
> Il difensore non ha dovuto nemmeno commettere fallo, con una mano appena appoggiata al petto di Diaz lo teneva immobile mentre le sue gambette frullavano in avanti, senza fare un centimetro.
> Come fermare un palloncino di quelli con cui giocano i bambini.
> Mi dispiace ma con quel fisico, a mio parere, in serie A non può giocare.



Il problema del fisico è già un grosso problema, ma se fosse almeno veloce si potrebbe magari chiudere un occhio, non è il giocatore che ci serve , c'è ne sono aiosa migliorli.


----------



## Andris (3 Marzo 2021)

iniziamo con l'infortunio di de paul al primo tackle,grazie


----------



## Raryof (3 Marzo 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Il problema del fisico è già un grosso problema, ma se fosse almeno veloce si potrebbe magari chiudere un occhio, non è il giocatore che ci serve , c'è ne sono aiosa migliorli.



Fisicamente non sembra sfruttare a pieno il baricentro bassissimo, perché con quel fisico dovrebbe avere uno scatto da fermo allucinante e una forza nelle gambe sul primo scatto micidiale, dribbling secchissimo da far seccare l'erba sul campo, ovvio che sarà sempre un giocatore che aspetterà che la palla arrivi a terra ma in generale potrebbe ancora costruirsi per la Serie A perché lo vedo come uno di quei giocatori che con la palla dentro l'area possono far tremare i pali...
C'è da dire che è un 99, Kulu per dire è un 2000, come Tonali, non aspettiamoci di vedere dei giocatori già pronti tatticamente perché nella maggior parte dei casi devono gioco forza trovare un proprio ruolo dove costruire una carriera, non è così scontato ma nell'anno da rookie ci può stare.
Ricordo Kessie 20-21 enne, era tatticamente una disgrazia, prendeva e partiva con le sue famose sgaloppate coast to coast, è arrivato al punto di bruciarsi e poi ha svoltato, ergo, cerchiamo di lavorare bene come sistema perché alla fine se i giocatori valgono vengono sempre fuori.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (3 Marzo 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Il problema del fisico è già un grosso problema, ma se fosse almeno veloce si potrebbe magari chiudere un occhio, non è il giocatore che ci serve , c'è ne sono aiosa migliorli.



Esatto, l'essere piccolo lo puoi compensare in due modi: una garra spaventosa insieme a tanta classe (leggi Carlitos Tevez) o con grande progressione (leggi il primo Messi).
Brahim é un giocatore con tecnica d'alto livello, ma non da fuoriclasse e per ora non ha alcun altro punto di forze che puo compensare per la sua altezza. C'e un motivo per il quale i vari Bojan, Dos Santos, Max Meyer, Marko Marin e compagnia cantante non hanno fatto carriere eccelse.


----------



## Milanforever26 (3 Marzo 2021)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> qualcuno si è reso conto che facendo giocare leao e rebic significa non avere in panchina ricambi come prime punte?



E chi deve giocare? Se sia Ibra che Manzo sono out non è che ne abbiamo altri..si era parlato di Hauge in campo ma francamente meglio partire con la miglior formazione possibile..


----------



## Milanforever26 (3 Marzo 2021)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Esatto, l'essere piccolo lo puoi compensare in due modi: una garra spaventosa insieme a tanta classe (leggi Carlitos Tevez) o con grande progressione (leggi il primo Messi).
> Brahim é un giocatore con tecnica d'alto livello, ma non da fuoriclasse e per ora non ha alcun altro punto di forze che puo compensare per la sua altezza. C'e un motivo per il quale i vari Bojan, Dos Santos, Max Meyer, Marko Marin e compagnia cantante non hanno fatto carriere eccelse.



Vabbé Insigne non sarà Maradona ma la sua carriera la sta facendo tutto sommato..Diaz gli da 10 cm quasi quindi penso che se si struttura un minimo e matura può fare una carriera decente..se a 19 anni giri in quel di Madrid proprio scarso non devi essere..


----------



## rossonero71 (3 Marzo 2021)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Esatto, l'essere piccolo lo puoi compensare in due modi: una garra spaventosa insieme a tanta classe (leggi Carlitos Tevez) o con grande progressione (leggi il primo Messi).
> Brahim é un giocatore con tecnica d'alto livello, ma non da fuoriclasse e per ora non ha alcun altro punto di forze che puo compensare per la sua altezza. C'e un motivo per il quale i vari Bojan, Dos Santos, Max Meyer, Marko Marin e compagnia cantante non hanno fatto carriere eccelse.



Si la penso uguale.

Oggi devi avere determinati requisiti, forse 20/30 anni fa poteva andare bene,oggi no.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (3 Marzo 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Vabbé Insigne non sarà Maradona ma la sua carriera la sta facendo tutto sommato..Diaz gli da 10 cm quasi quindi penso che se si struttura un minimo e matura può fare una carriera decente..se a 19 anni giri in quel di Madrid proprio scarso non devi essere..



Concordo con quello che dici, ma per me Insigne é l'esempio perfetto della categoria 'basso e rapido'. Lui con la sua tecnica abinata al scatto puo fare la differenza e lo fa sin dai tempi di Pescara 10 anni fa.

Brahim ha la tecnica, ma per fare quel salto da giovane promessa a giocatore che puo giocare in una squadra da Champions c'e bisogno di un ulteriore passo/skill per compensare alla sua altezza, intendevo quello. Ad oggi vedo limiti evidenti che forse puo limare cosi come forse saranno il motivo di una carriera di panchina e squadra da metaclassifica.


----------



## admin (3 Marzo 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Formazioni dal CorSera in edicola
> 
> Tomori out per affaticamento (TS).
> 
> ...



.


----------



## rossonero71 (3 Marzo 2021)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Fisicamente non sembra sfruttare a pieno il baricentro bassissimo, perché con quel fisico dovrebbe avere uno scatto da fermo allucinante e una forza nelle gambe sul primo scatto micidiale, dribbling secchissimo da far seccare l'erba sul campo, ovvio che sarà sempre un giocatore che aspetterà che la palla arrivi a terra ma in generale potrebbe ancora costruirsi per la Serie A perché lo vedo come uno di quei giocatori che con la palla dentro l'area possono far tremare i pali...
> C'è da dire che è un 99, Kulu per dire è un 2000, come Tonali, non aspettiamoci di vedere dei giocatori già pronti tatticamente perché nella maggior parte dei casi devono gioco forza trovare un proprio ruolo dove costruire una carriera, non è così scontato ma nell'anno da rookie ci può stare.
> Ricordo Kessie 20-21 enne, era tatticamente una disgrazia, prendeva e partiva con le sue famose sgaloppate coast to coast, è arrivato al punto di bruciarsi e poi ha svoltato, ergo, cerchiamo di lavorare bene come sistema perché alla fine se i giocatori valgono vengono sempre fuori.



Si dici cose giuste, però certi requisiti devi averli di madre natura.

Diaz può andare bene se devi recuperare è la squadra e alta,negli spazi angusti può fare bene.

Ma non si può lavorare su cose congenite com'è velocità, nessun allenamento, e nessuna tattica la può dare.

È come se aspettassimo che Romagnoli diventi veloce.

Semplicemente ci sono cose che si possono migliorare,altre no.


----------



## emamilan99 (3 Marzo 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> E chi deve giocare? Se sia Ibra che Manzo sono out non è che ne abbiamo altri..si era parlato di Hauge in campo ma francamente meglio partire con la miglior formazione possibile..



Io farei partire rebic fuori e hauge dentro.Perchè se dobbiamo recuperare la partita o sbloccarla dalla panca ti fa più male rebic che hauge


----------



## gabri65 (3 Marzo 2021)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Fisicamente non sembra sfruttare a pieno il baricentro bassissimo, perché con quel fisico dovrebbe avere uno scatto da fermo allucinante e una forza nelle gambe sul primo scatto micidiale, dribbling secchissimo da far seccare l'erba sul campo, ovvio che sarà sempre un giocatore che aspetterà che la palla arrivi a terra ma in generale potrebbe ancora costruirsi per la Serie A perché lo vedo come uno di quei giocatori che con la palla dentro l'area possono far tremare i pali...
> C'è da dire che è un 99, Kulu per dire è un 2000, come Tonali, non aspettiamoci di vedere dei giocatori già pronti tatticamente perché nella maggior parte dei casi devono gioco forza trovare un proprio ruolo dove costruire una carriera, non è così scontato ma nell'anno da rookie ci può stare.
> Ricordo Kessie 20-21 enne, era tatticamente una disgrazia, prendeva e partiva con le sue famose sgaloppate coast to coast, è arrivato al punto di bruciarsi e poi ha svoltato, ergo, cerchiamo di lavorare bene come sistema perché alla fine se i giocatori valgono vengono sempre fuori.



Concordo.

Prima di gettarlo nell'immondizia pensiamoci bene. Se mette su un po' di ciccia buona e si ammaestra tatticamente, tenendo su la testa invece che giù come un topo di fogna, può essere un giocatore devastante negli ultimi 20 metri.

Chiaro che non bastano pochi mesi, ci vuole del training competente.


----------



## admin (3 Marzo 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Milan - Udinese, prossimo turno di Serie A. Partita in programma mercoledì 3 marzo 2021 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> Dove vedere Milan - Udinese in tv?
> 
> ...



Quotate


----------



## Milanforever26 (3 Marzo 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Milan - Udinese, prossimo turno di Serie A. Partita in programma mercoledì 3 marzo 2021 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> Dove vedere Milan - Udinese in tv?
> 
> ...



Comunque sarebbe ora stasera di tornare a sbloccare un partita come si deve..mi piacerebbe una gara dove si vince in scioltezza 2-0 ogni tanto..


----------



## sottoli (3 Marzo 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Comunque sarebbe ora stasera di tornare a sbloccare un partita come si deve..mi piacerebbe una gara dove si vince in scioltezza 2-0 ogni tanto..



Temo non sarà stasera contro sti macellai, ma ci spero


----------



## SoloMVB (3 Marzo 2021)

Qual'e' il giocatore più rapido tra i titolari della judinese?Giusto per sapere chi sfuggirà a romagnoli dopo un paio di minuti dall'inizio.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (3 Marzo 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Formazioni dal CorSera in edicola
> 
> Tomori out per affaticamento (TS).
> 
> ...



Questi oggi scenderanno in campo con la maglia blaugrana, con le milanesi si trasformano e "inspiegabilmente" con la Juventus prendono minimo 3 gol di scarto ogni volta.


----------



## admin (3 Marzo 2021)

*Ufficiali:

Milan: Donnarumma; Kalulu, Kjaer, Romagnoli, Hernandez; Kessie, Tonali; Castillejo, Diaz, Rebic; Leao 

Udinese: Musso; Becao, Bonifazi, Nuytinck; Molina, De Paul, Arslan, Makengo, Zeegelaar; Nestorovski, Pereyra

*


----------



## enigmistic02 (3 Marzo 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali:
> 
> Milan: Donnarumma; Kalulu, Kjaer, Romagnoli, Hernandez; Kessie, Tonali; Castillejo, Diaz, Rebic; Leao
> 
> ...



Formazione quasi obbligata, ma che deve bastare e avanzare per battere l'Udinese.


----------



## Lambro (3 Marzo 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali:
> 
> Milan: Donnarumma; Kalulu, Kjaer, Romagnoli, Hernandez; Kessie, Tonali; Castillejo, Diaz, Rebic; Leao
> 
> ...



Dico solo che nelle ultime 5 partite l'Udinese è la squadra che ha fatto più punti dopo l'Inter e che con le grandi ha sempre ben figurato,nelle due precedenti blocca sul pari Atalanta e Inter, batte il Verona nettamente, vince contro il realspezia in casa loro, fa solo un patatrac a Roma ma per il resto molto molto bene.

Udinese Atalanta 1-1
Udinese Inter 0-0
Spezia Udinese 0-1
Udinese Verona 2-0
Roma Udinese 3-0
Parma Udinese 2-2
Udinese Fiorentina 1-0

All'andata eravamo in formissima e ci han messo sotto sul ritmo e con ripartenze micidiali.
Per me stasera giocare con una formazione volutamente, in parte, raffazzonata è un errore tremendo, una sottovalutazione dell'avversario inspiegabile.
L'affaticamento di Tomori è una roba che non si puo' sentire, han rimesso in campo Romagnoli che secondo me con il procuratore che si trova qualcosa dovrà aver combinato, stasera subiremo i contropiedi friulani e non ci sarà Tomori a recuperare come a Roma.
Castillejo quest'anno è un ex giocatore, fuori mentalmente dal progetto, non ha retto il livello innalzato dei compagni, è vero che Salemakers negli spazi stretti fatica di più, ma è un giocatore a cui non rinuncerei così facilmente.
Poi perchè rinunciare a Calabria, Kalulu piace a tutti ma Davide è un perno della difesa, cmq tra i 3 cambi è quello che mi sembra meno tremendo.
Notare che questi han subito 6 gol in 7 partite, di cui 3 tutti in una.
Senza Ibra la vedo durissima.


----------



## emamilan99 (3 Marzo 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali:
> 
> Milan: Donnarumma; Kalulu, Kjaer, Romagnoli, Hernandez; Kessie, Tonali; Castillejo, Diaz, Rebic; Leao
> 
> ...



Forza ragazzi!! Sempre con voi!! Temo molto il fatto che non abbiamo cambi per le prime punte, ma solo du esterni come hauge e saele


----------



## Solo (3 Marzo 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali:
> 
> Milan: Donnarumma; Kalulu, Kjaer, Romagnoli, Hernandez; Kessie, Tonali; Castillejo, Diaz, Rebic; Leao
> 
> ...



Speriamo che tra Kalulu e Romagna non parta qualche vaccata. Davanti sarà dura buttarla dentro.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (3 Marzo 2021)

Speriamo in un 1-0 su rimpallo.

Andrebbe benissimo


----------



## mil77 (3 Marzo 2021)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Dico solo che nelle ultime 5 partite l'Udinese è la squadra che ha fatto più punti dopo l'Inter e che con le grandi ha sempre ben figurato,nelle due precedenti blocca sul pari Atalanta e Inter, batte il Verona nettamente, vince contro il realspezia in casa loro, fa solo un patatrac a Roma ma per il resto molto molto bene.
> 
> Udinese Atalanta 1-1
> Udinese Inter 0-0
> ...



Romagnoli avrebbe giocato comunque perché avrebbe riposato Kjaer. Tomori non ha un affaticamento è stanco visto che fino a gennaio non ha praticamente mai giocato. Ed è possibile che giochi almeno 3 delle prossime 4


----------



## pazzomania (3 Marzo 2021)

2-0


----------



## kYMERA (3 Marzo 2021)

Mi sa che oggi non la vinciamo. 
Spezia bis


----------



## Zosimo2410 (3 Marzo 2021)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Mi sa che oggi non la vinciamo.
> Spezia bis



Partita dura, direi che se la portassimo a casa, ci sarebbe da festeggiare indipendentemente dal gioco.


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Marzo 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali:
> 
> Milan: Donnarumma; Kalulu, Kjaer, Romagnoli, Hernandez; Kessie, Tonali; Castillejo, Diaz, Rebic; Leao
> 
> ...



Difesa da capire 
Speriamo bene


----------



## Franz64 (3 Marzo 2021)

Scusate, ma su che canale di Sky è la partita ?


----------



## kYMERA (3 Marzo 2021)

Franz64 ha scritto:


> Scusate, ma su che canale di Sky è la partita ?



è dazn oggi


----------



## kYMERA (3 Marzo 2021)

Chissà se Leao si fa delle belle passeggiate anche oggi.


----------



## willcoyote85 (3 Marzo 2021)

stasera conta solo il risultato.
la formazione non mi piace.

kjaer lo sapete che si spacca vero?


----------



## Solo (3 Marzo 2021)

Guardali come sono carichi 'sti scarpari...


----------



## Franz64 (3 Marzo 2021)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> è dazn oggi



Nella prima pagina del topic c'è scritto Sky.
Va beh, non la posso vedere


----------



## Solo (3 Marzo 2021)

Madonna è già rotto


----------



## kYMERA (3 Marzo 2021)

Si è rotto Kjaer?


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Marzo 2021)

Madonna Kjaer


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Marzo 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> stasera conta solo il risultato.
> la formazione non mi piace.
> 
> kjaer lo sapete che si spacca vero?



Si calma


----------



## admin (3 Marzo 2021)

Forse abbiamo già il primo rotto della serata


----------



## kYMERA (3 Marzo 2021)

No vabbè non ho parole


----------



## willcoyote85 (3 Marzo 2021)

lo avevo detto!!! ma pensavo che durasse almeno 10 minuti


----------



## claudiop77 (3 Marzo 2021)

Che rottame


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Marzo 2021)

Non ci credo comunque


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Marzo 2021)

Ma gioca Lex Luthor nell'Udinese?


----------



## kYMERA (3 Marzo 2021)

Vabbò forse si è alzato


----------



## Swaitak (3 Marzo 2021)

Rovagnati li farà fuori tutti per essere titolare indiscusso


----------



## David Gilmour (3 Marzo 2021)

La garra di Leao.


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Marzo 2021)

Figuriamoci se vinciamo con gol di Leao.
Un fantasma in campo


----------



## willcoyote85 (3 Marzo 2021)

bah ma l'han preparata? sembra che non sappian cosa fare.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (3 Marzo 2021)

Far battere i nostri corner a Theo per me é una grandissima vaccata.
- É il nostro giocatore piu pericoloso di testa sui calci d'angolo 
- Postato davanti all'area é pericoloso con il suo tiro potente e puo aiutare a coprire/rimediare se scatta un contropiede


----------



## kYMERA (3 Marzo 2021)

bah


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Marzo 2021)

Quanto è scarso Di Maria


----------



## dottor Totem (3 Marzo 2021)

Se Leao non si toglie questo atteggiamento da sufficienza non diventerà mai un giocatore di calcio.


----------



## kYMERA (3 Marzo 2021)

dai che forse si è rotto de paul... magari


----------



## Solo (3 Marzo 2021)

Dai che forse ci liberiamo di De Pollo.


----------



## David Gilmour (3 Marzo 2021)

Dai che quella lerda di De Paul si è rotto, dai dai!


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Marzo 2021)

Leao messo giù in area dal pallone


----------



## rossonero71 (3 Marzo 2021)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Far battere i nostri corner a Theo per me é una grandissima vaccata.
> - É il nostro giocatore piu pericoloso di testa sui calci d'angolo
> - Postato davanti all'area é pericoloso con il suo tiro potente e puo aiutare a coprire/rimediare se scatta un contropiede



Errore grave.


----------



## kYMERA (3 Marzo 2021)

bene dai mi piace l'atteggiamento della squadra... si vedono i limiti tecnici ma almeno giocano.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (3 Marzo 2021)

Kalulu a livello di personalita si mangia Dalot a colazione


----------



## Zenos (3 Marzo 2021)

Kalulu mostruoso come sempre


----------



## willcoyote85 (3 Marzo 2021)

ma che angoli sono cristo?


----------



## David Gilmour (3 Marzo 2021)

L'infame De Paul.


----------



## Solo (3 Marzo 2021)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> bene dai mi piace l'atteggiamento della squadra... si vedono i limiti tecnici ma almeno giocano.


Diciamo anche che per ora ci stanno facendo giocare per fortuna, niente pressing alto asfissiante.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (3 Marzo 2021)

Notiamo De Paul graziato su questo intervento in ritardo


----------



## Zenos (3 Marzo 2021)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Far battere i nostri corner a Theo per me é una grandissima vaccata.
> - É il nostro giocatore piu pericoloso di testa sui calci d'angolo
> - Postato davanti all'area é pericoloso con il suo tiro potente e puo aiutare a coprire/rimediare se scatta un contropiede



Neanche le basi pinolo


----------



## David Gilmour (3 Marzo 2021)

Noto che campeggia maestoso il sempiterno sponsor ALPS, portato dal duo Li/Fassone.
Ma quanto è lungo il contratto? Siamo al quarto anno, se non ricordo male.


----------



## kYMERA (3 Marzo 2021)

vabbè è già assedio praticamente.


----------



## kYMERA (3 Marzo 2021)

ma Rebic che problemi ha con i controlli? I palloni se li perde sempre su ogni passaggio. Ma cerca di stopparlo con la suola? non cpaisco


----------



## David Gilmour (3 Marzo 2021)

Per il momento Rebic e Leao non ne hanno imbroccata mezza.
Segnalo l'eleganza innata del portoghese nell'appoggiare la palla al compagno dietro di lui, un fuoriclasse.


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Marzo 2021)

Comunque questi dell'Udine sono degli infami, non ricordo una partita contro di loro in cui abbiamo vinto facile.. sempre ci fanno sudare.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (3 Marzo 2021)

Castillejo non é contento se non perde minimo 2-3 tempi di gioco ogni volta che tocca la palla. É cosi difficel farli capire di non fermarsi sempre e comunque? Mi dispiace per Kalulu che viene totalmente ignorato dal Nuevo Suso


----------



## Solo (3 Marzo 2021)

Castelletto sa solo darla indietro...


----------



## kYMERA (3 Marzo 2021)

leao ancora deve giocare un pallone


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Marzo 2021)

Imbarazzante Di Maria.. speriamo il prossimo anno di lberarci di questo bidone


----------



## Solo (3 Marzo 2021)

Niente VAR?


----------



## iceman. (3 Marzo 2021)

Castilleho è abominevole.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (3 Marzo 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Comunque questi dell'Udine sono degli infami, non ricordo una partita contro di loro in cui abbiamo vinto facile.. sempre ci fanno sudare.



Quanto ridicolo é stato il loro cerchio prima del fischio d'inizio. In teoria questa per loro dovrebbe essere una partita qualsiasi per la loro stagione e non un crocevia...ma stranamente con noi per loro é sempre uno spartiacque.


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Marzo 2021)

Basta cercare i rigori
Sfondate sta porta


----------



## admin (3 Marzo 2021)

Bravo Diaz


----------



## kYMERA (3 Marzo 2021)

Finalmente un tiro...


----------



## dottor Totem (3 Marzo 2021)

Tonali in lentissima crescita


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Marzo 2021)

Buon tiro buona mozzarella


----------



## iceman. (3 Marzo 2021)

Ma Rebic a parte, non c'è nessuno capace di tirare sassate? Sempre mozzarelle


----------



## Zenos (3 Marzo 2021)

Ma questo rigore su kessie?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Marzo 2021)

Rebic sembra giù di corda, speriamo si risollevi se non no nsi segna.


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Marzo 2021)

Che ignoranza Leao


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (3 Marzo 2021)

Solo ha scritto:


> Niente VAR?



Al VAR oggi c'e Banti. Se ci sara un intervento del VAR sara solo per uno di questi motivi:
- Annullare un nostro gol 
- Espellere un nostro giocatore
- Assegnare un rigore per l'Udinese


----------



## Pit96 (3 Marzo 2021)

Mi sa che Rebic è in un'altra partita no


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Marzo 2021)

Il prossimo anno in caso d'addio di Ibra con chi diamine andiamo in giro a segnare? Dj Niang?


----------



## iceman. (3 Marzo 2021)

Comunque quest'udinese fa proprio schifo, è l'anticalcio.


----------



## kYMERA (3 Marzo 2021)

Rebic con sti tacchi ha già rotto i cog...


----------



## David Gilmour (3 Marzo 2021)

Vedo male anche Hernandez stasera.


----------



## kYMERA (3 Marzo 2021)

Kalulu è un altro che i piedi sono stati montati al contrario.


----------



## iceman. (3 Marzo 2021)

Kalulu è proprio un'altra categoria rispetto a scandalot


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Marzo 2021)

Bel cross Kalulu


----------



## kYMERA (3 Marzo 2021)

Bravo Sandrino


----------



## iceman. (3 Marzo 2021)

ma salamino perchè non gioca?


----------



## kYMERA (3 Marzo 2021)

Madonna Rebic...


----------



## iceman. (3 Marzo 2021)

Bravo rebic ahhah


----------



## David Gilmour (3 Marzo 2021)

Ma era in corsa, quale giallo!


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (3 Marzo 2021)

Ma giallo per cosa???? Che doveva fare????? 

Imbarazzante


----------



## Zenos (3 Marzo 2021)

Banfi attentissimo quando c'è da Inc...ma che giallo è?


----------



## Solo (3 Marzo 2021)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Madonna Rebic...


Credo che vedremo Hauge nel secondo tempo entro il 60esimo...


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Marzo 2021)

Niente se non arriva il rigorino sento puzza di pareggiono


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (3 Marzo 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Bravo rebic ahhah



Grandissimo, amazali tuti Rebic


----------



## iceman. (3 Marzo 2021)

Comunque li detesto, ora 10 ore a perdere tempo questi e siamo solo al 20imo.


----------



## dottor Totem (3 Marzo 2021)

Dalla dinamica sembra che l'abbia fatto apposta.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (3 Marzo 2021)

Rebic poteva provare a evitarlo, ma quelli del Udinese che si buttano in continuazione sono ridicoli.


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Marzo 2021)

Ora si prende il rosso


----------



## iceman. (3 Marzo 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Niente se non arriva il rigorino sento puzza di pareggiono



Assolutamente, non riusciamo a creare niente, solo su rigore.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (3 Marzo 2021)

Grande Ante con la punta del piede alla Romario.


----------



## iceman. (3 Marzo 2021)

Madonna casticesso


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (3 Marzo 2021)

Su 25 minuti di gioco si saranno giocati 10. Perdite enormi di tempo per Kjaer, De Paul e ora Becao


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Marzo 2021)

Entrano in area e cadono mabbasta


----------



## R41D3N (3 Marzo 2021)

Rebic stasera sembra stia facendo un favore a stare in campo. Si desse una svegliata che rischia anche di lasciarci in 10 ora.


----------



## kYMERA (3 Marzo 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Assolutamente, non riusciamo a creare niente, solo su rigore.



Per come siamo messi oggi mi sa che lo sbagliamo pure.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (3 Marzo 2021)

Ma come fa a non ammonire il turco del Udinese che allarga la gamba dopo essere stato saltato da Brahim? Ammonizione netta.


----------



## willcoyote85 (3 Marzo 2021)

è andata bene a rebic.
grande criminale!


----------



## Swaitak (3 Marzo 2021)

Becao co sto calcione sembra ancora piu Chiellini


----------



## Zenos (3 Marzo 2021)

Diaz inutile come la r di marlboro


----------



## iceman. (3 Marzo 2021)

Non ce la faccio ragazzi, è un'agonia sto spaghetto integrale.


----------



## David Gilmour (3 Marzo 2021)

Castillejo è stu-pi-do.


----------



## kYMERA (3 Marzo 2021)

Madonna Castillejo... non può giocare più di 15 min alla fine della partita... è inguardabile sto stecco


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Marzo 2021)

Sparate a Castilcoso


----------



## Zenos (3 Marzo 2021)

Catillegno


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (3 Marzo 2021)

Basta, Castillejo, basta! É forse il giocatore piu ignorante al mondo. Ignora qualsiasi sovraposizione di Kalulu per accentrarsi e fare la sua giocata inutile che fa sempre. Assurdo!


----------



## Raryof (3 Marzo 2021)

Samucesso mai più in campo, per favore.


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Marzo 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Entrano in area e cadono mabbasta



È il pallone che sposta i giocatori invece che il contrario


----------



## Pit96 (3 Marzo 2021)

Ma perché non gioca Saelemaekers? Castillejo inutile

Anche Rebic non ha fatto nemmeno un passaggio o uno stop buono


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Marzo 2021)

Sto maledetto Vin Diesel


----------



## kekkopot (3 Marzo 2021)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Basta, Castillejo, basta! É forse il giocatore piu ignorante al mondo. Ignora qualsiasi sovraposizione di Kalulu per accentrarsi e fare la sua giocata inutile che fa sempre. Assurdo!


E' un Suso ancora più scarso...


----------



## Solo (3 Marzo 2021)

Già si trasformano tutti in Yashin contro di noi, se poi manco tiriamo...


----------



## iceman. (3 Marzo 2021)

Si ok....ma quando segniamo? 

Comunque noi contro l'inter dovevamo giocare come sta giocando ora l'udinese, in 10 tutti nell'area di donnarumma.


----------



## admin (3 Marzo 2021)

Lì davanti gli facciamo il solletico con Niang


----------



## R41D3N (3 Marzo 2021)

Abbastanza sconcertante la prestazione fino ad ora...e niente non ci riusciamo proprio a dare continuità. Con questo arbitro che fischia ogni minimo contatto poi il ritmo della gara sembra da allenamento.


----------



## iceman. (3 Marzo 2021)

Ora si tornerà a giocare al 45 per sto fallo.


----------



## Solo (3 Marzo 2021)

Eh, giallo giusto...


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (3 Marzo 2021)

Vabbè gialli solo da un lato come al solito


----------



## David Gilmour (3 Marzo 2021)

Hernandez intelligente come una volpe, eh?


----------



## kYMERA (3 Marzo 2021)

ora matematico ci segnano su questa punizione


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (3 Marzo 2021)

Ecco, ammonizioni solo per una squadra. Nel altra gia graziati De Paul e Arslan. Come sempre


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (3 Marzo 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Lì davanti gli facciamo il solletico con Niang



Tra Niang, Diaz e Casticoso è la sagra del fumo...


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Marzo 2021)

Partita peggio dello Spezio li erano lo assatanati... qui invece senza pressing facciamo schifo lo stesso


----------



## iceman. (3 Marzo 2021)

il gol dell'udinese è nell'aria.


----------



## Walker (3 Marzo 2021)

Cartellino arancione


----------



## Zenos (3 Marzo 2021)

Come invocano il rosso


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Marzo 2021)

Castilcoso ma scansati


----------



## Zenos (3 Marzo 2021)

Al prossimo sternuto Theo è fuori


----------



## Walker (3 Marzo 2021)

E meno male che il var non lo ha modificato, il rosso non sarebbe stato scandaloso


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (3 Marzo 2021)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> E' un Suso ancora più scarso...



É la descrizione perfetta. Prova di giocare nel modo di Suso, ma non ha nemmeno la tecnica per fare la giocata che ognitanto é riusciuta a Suso. Veramente dannoso, perche oltre a sbagliare le giocate individuali ignora sempre e comunque compagni liberi


----------



## kYMERA (3 Marzo 2021)

che noia... troppo scarsi senza chala e ibra...


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (3 Marzo 2021)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> É la descrizione perfetta. Prova di giocare nel modo di Suso, ma non ha nemmeno la tecnica per fare la giocata che ognitanto é riusciuta a Suso. Veramente dannoso, perche oltre a sbagliare le giocate individuali ignora sempre e comunque compagni liberi



L'anno scorso almeno correva... Ora vuole la palla sui piedi il fenomeno


----------



## kYMERA (3 Marzo 2021)

Rebic sempre a terra


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (3 Marzo 2021)

Massa é un incapace. Fallo netto su Brahim, anche questo da giallo


----------



## Pit96 (3 Marzo 2021)

Ma a noi i falli non li fischia mai?


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Marzo 2021)

Nel secondo tempo entreranno sicuramente i due mariti di Pioli


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (3 Marzo 2021)

Niente giallo eh ahahahahahha


----------



## Now i'm here (3 Marzo 2021)

che palla al piede che è diventato castillejo, madò. 

ultrapacco.


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Marzo 2021)

Solo i gialli per noi


----------



## Zenos (3 Marzo 2021)

Persino l'Udinese può permettersi di cambiare la partita con Okaka e Lorente. Noi chi facciano entrare oggi?Salamino e hauge?


----------



## iceman. (3 Marzo 2021)

Che palle, mi gioco quello che volete che farà entrare krunic sulla trequarti nel secondo tempo al posto di diaz, lasciandoci godere quel cesso apocalittico del platinato.


----------



## David Gilmour (3 Marzo 2021)

Fallo su Diaz, lui fischia il fallo successivo di Kessiè. Applausi.


----------



## admin (3 Marzo 2021)

C'è addirittura chi critica Ibra ma lo sappiamo tutti che senza di lui sta squadra arriverebbe settimana ottava, se va bene.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (3 Marzo 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Nel secondo tempo entreranno sicuramente i due mariti di Pioli



Skrotic falso nueve e ****è trequartista


----------



## Solo (3 Marzo 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Nel secondo tempo entreranno sicuramente i due mariti di Pioli


Ci stavo giusto pensando...


----------



## kYMERA (3 Marzo 2021)

ovviamente qui fallo tattico e niente giallo.


----------



## R41D3N (3 Marzo 2021)

Ma dove va Romagnoli??? Dove va???


----------



## Solo (3 Marzo 2021)

Theo deve calmarsi prima di prendere il secondo per proteste...


----------



## Zenos (3 Marzo 2021)

E quando la passa theo


----------



## Pit96 (3 Marzo 2021)

Giallo nettissima qua non dato!

Theo però doveva passarla e che cavolo


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Marzo 2021)

Theo imbarazzante ma passa sta palla


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (3 Marzo 2021)

E niente ammonizione per 3 falli tattici su Theo. Fantastico Massa, fantastico!


Quando in campo ce l'Udinese non si gioca a calcio. 35 minuti dove il gioco era fermo per 20. Solito giochetto del cavolo.


----------



## David Gilmour (3 Marzo 2021)

Hernandez doveva darla prima. E non protestare troppo con l'arbitro.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Marzo 2021)

Che partita terribile...


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Marzo 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> C'è addirittura chi critica Ibra ma lo sappiamo tutti che senza di lui sta squadra arriverebbe settimana ottava, se va bene.



L'unica sua colpa è di essersi messo contro il woodoo


----------



## willcoyote85 (3 Marzo 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> C'è addirittura chi critica Ibra ma lo sappiamo tutti che senza di lui sta squadra arriverebbe settimana ottava, se va bene.



senza dubbio, non ha sostituti.
leao non è definibile come punta.


----------



## dottor Totem (3 Marzo 2021)

Bravo Tonali.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (3 Marzo 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Nel secondo tempo entreranno sicuramente i due mariti di Pioli



Krunic per Diaz.
Meite per Tonali. 

Li chiamo ora. Cambi totalmente demenziali e percio scontati.

Il primo cambio da fare e togliere Casti per Hauge o Saele (meglio lui)


----------



## iceman. (3 Marzo 2021)

Tonali migliore in campo per ora.


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Marzo 2021)

Bene Tonali


----------



## sacchino (3 Marzo 2021)

dottor Totem ha scritto:


> Bravo Tonali.



Oggi segna lui


----------



## admin (3 Marzo 2021)

E quando segna... Figuriamoci se fa una cosa bella fino in fondo.


----------



## kYMERA (3 Marzo 2021)

Minuto 39, finalmente Castillejo fa la prima cosa intelligente della stagione.


----------



## kekkopot (3 Marzo 2021)

Comunque da Gennaio 2021 è tornata la sensazione di infinita agonia a guardare una partita del Milan.


----------



## Pit96 (3 Marzo 2021)

Daiiii sfruttiamole ste occasioni


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Marzo 2021)

E quando mai Casti


----------



## iceman. (3 Marzo 2021)

Ha la forza di una foglia sto bidone


----------



## kYMERA (3 Marzo 2021)

Eccolo li... migliore di oggi Tonali e si fa male... Incredibile


----------



## iceman. (3 Marzo 2021)

Ma perchè li batte hernandez gli angoli? Sempre fuori dio


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Marzo 2021)

Tonali rotto?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (3 Marzo 2021)

Mi raccomando Pioli, continuiamo a far battere i corner a Theo.
Il terzo che manda direttamente fuori nelle ultime 3 partite. Un oscenita.


----------



## David Gilmour (3 Marzo 2021)

Belli ed efficaci i calci d'angolo di Hernandez.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Marzo 2021)

Leao è proprio scemo calcisticamente, e dorme con un bradipo.


----------



## Zenos (3 Marzo 2021)

Perché batte Theo? perché?


----------



## Raryof (3 Marzo 2021)

La finiamo con 'sti angoli fatti battere a Theo!??!?!?


----------



## kYMERA (3 Marzo 2021)

Madonna Leao totalmente inutile come punta...


----------



## Swaitak (3 Marzo 2021)

Leao vorrebbe essere a Sanscemo mi sa


----------



## kYMERA (3 Marzo 2021)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Perché batte Theo? perché?



E' l'unico che riesce a mettere dentro una palla forte e tagliata senza mandarla sul terzo anello.


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Marzo 2021)

Ma basta con questi croos a rientrare che Vin Diesel li prende tutti


----------



## R41D3N (3 Marzo 2021)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> Comunque da Gennaio 2021 è tornata la sensazione di infinita agonia a guardare una partita del Milan.


Mi hai strappato le parole di bocca...è un'agonia, una sofferenza continua


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (3 Marzo 2021)

L'Udinese sta perdendo tempo spudoratamente dal 15' minuto, qualcosa che non si vede nemmeno nel ritorno di una semifinale di Champions


----------



## iceman. (3 Marzo 2021)

Dorme leang , dormi...


----------



## kekkopot (3 Marzo 2021)

Comunque Leao punta è una roba oscena. Non che Rebic sia un fenomeno (perchè quella è l'alternativa)


----------



## Lineker10 (3 Marzo 2021)

Come previsto questi stanno tutti arroccati.
Partita durissima.
Segnare è un'impresa.


----------



## willcoyote85 (3 Marzo 2021)

lo avevamo già visto e abbiamo la conferma. impossibile giocare con leao punta.


----------



## admin (3 Marzo 2021)

Non stiamo facendo manco malaccio, il dramma è l'attacco inesistente.


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Marzo 2021)

Ma come vogliono segnare se non tirano MAI


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (3 Marzo 2021)

Ma cosa fa Kessié? Giocata troppo, troppo complicata. Cosi non si arriva mai al tiro


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Marzo 2021)

La classica partita dove non si segna nemmeno se si giocasse fino a domani mattina.

La possono sbloccare solo theo o rebic con un colpo improvviso, o un rigore.


----------



## kekkopot (3 Marzo 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> lo avevamo già visto e abbiamo la conferma. impossibile giocare con leao punta.


Io tenterei di invertire Leao-Rebic nella ripresa. Anche perchè non abbiamo molte altre soluzioni tattiche...


----------



## Swaitak (3 Marzo 2021)

cerchiamo di guadagnarci il solito rigore senno nemmeno fra 3 giorni segnamo


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Marzo 2021)

Attento Zizzoo


----------



## David Gilmour (3 Marzo 2021)

Niangao è un diamante, diamogli tempo, pallone d'oro, aspettiamolo.

Questo non ho grinta né determinazione, è un umorale incostante. Via al primo pollo inglese che ci casca.


----------



## kYMERA (3 Marzo 2021)

madonna Kalulu che passaggio... da soli eravamo... che scarsità


----------



## iceman. (3 Marzo 2021)

Che roba oscena comunque.


----------



## Djici (3 Marzo 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Come previsto questi stanno tutti arroccati.
> Partita durissima.
> Segnare è un'impresa.



Sono tutti arroccati perché noi proviamo a schiacciarli. Se li lasci la palla e abbassi il baricentro questi avanzano, mica tornano nella propria area...
Bisognerebbe ogni tanto sapere lasciare avanzare l'avversario.


----------



## Zenos (3 Marzo 2021)

Non riusciamo a fare un contropiede


----------



## iceman. (3 Marzo 2021)

Ora segna qualche cesso...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (3 Marzo 2021)

Fuorigioco di un metro, complimenti guardalinee


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Marzo 2021)

Fuorigioco clamoroso


----------



## dottor Totem (3 Marzo 2021)

Se non vedono un fuorigioco di un metro quando lo vedono?


----------



## R41D3N (3 Marzo 2021)

Che scempio


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (3 Marzo 2021)

2 minuti di recupero per un primo tempo con 45646548648 interruzioni


----------



## Solo (3 Marzo 2021)

Bah, direi che è tutto come previsto.

Noi più sterili di un eunuco, loro come gli Spartani alle Termopili.

Senza un qualche evento finirà così.


----------



## Zenos (3 Marzo 2021)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> madonna Kalulu che passaggio... da soli eravamo... che scarsità



È l'unico che si dimena stasera. Non capisco questo astio.


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Marzo 2021)

Male male anche perché entrerà Meïte adesso
0-0 scontato a meno di non fare regaloni


----------



## Kaw (3 Marzo 2021)

Il primo tempo del niente.
Non si può giocare con Leao punta, non c'è nulla lì davanti e il problema è che non abbiamo cambi.
Non so cosa si potrebbe fare di diverso sinceramente.


----------



## iceman. (3 Marzo 2021)

Che schifo, se lo devono mangiare il campo e invece si mettono a taccheggiare, a passeggiare, questa squadra è proprio senza idee.


----------



## David Gilmour (3 Marzo 2021)

Fuorigioco solare non visto dalla quaterna di storditi.
Tonali ha problemi, peccato nel primo tempo mi è piaciuto.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (3 Marzo 2021)

Leao e Rebic vergognosi, tra l'altro il croato se non lo caccia Pioli ci lascia in 10


----------



## claudiop77 (3 Marzo 2021)

Come possiamo segnare giocando così?


----------



## Z A Z A' (3 Marzo 2021)

Ovviamente problemi per Tonali che stava facendo molto bene, ora entrerà Ghali....


----------



## iceman. (3 Marzo 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Male male anche perché entrerà Meïte adesso
> 0-0 scontato a meno di non fare regaloni



Lo schifo.


----------



## Pit96 (3 Marzo 2021)

Rebic-Diaz-Castillejo non ci permettono di creare situazioni pericolose.

Nota positiva per Tonali che al momento sta facendo molto bene. Speriamo non si sia fatto male però


----------



## iceman. (3 Marzo 2021)

Comunque sempre così noi, ne perdiamo 1, ne vinciamo 1 e ne pareggiamo 1, ne vinciamo 2, ne perdiamo 1....
troppo incostanti.


----------



## Blu71 (3 Marzo 2021)

Udinese tignosa.


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Marzo 2021)

Possibile che contro questi non riusciamo mai a vincere entrambe le gare di campionato? Una roba assurda.


----------



## iceman. (3 Marzo 2021)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Rebic-Diaz-Castillejo non ci permettono di creare situazioni pericolose.
> 
> Nota positiva per Tonali che al momento sta facendo molto bene. Speriamo non si sia fatto male però



Invertire Rebic e Leao e mettere Saele al posto di Castolino


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (3 Marzo 2021)

Rebic e Leao giocano per l'Udinese, dura fare qualcosa quando gli avversari giocano in 13.


----------



## sunburn (3 Marzo 2021)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> Come possiamo segnare giocando così?



Stasera ci conviene puntare sulle gufate ad Atalanta e Roma... (che hanno meritatamente vinto due partite con avversarie ostiche).


----------



## Pungiglione (3 Marzo 2021)

Partitaccia ma si sapeva, questa era davvero l'unica partita in cui la coppia Ibra manzo sarebbe servita a qualcosa e invece 0 su 2


----------



## Walker (3 Marzo 2021)

Sì sapeva che sarebbe stata rognosa, nel secondo la sfsnghiamo dai


----------



## willcoyote85 (3 Marzo 2021)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> Io tenterei di invertire Leao-Rebic nella ripresa. Anche perchè non abbiamo molte altre soluzioni tattiche...



o così o hauge. sinceramente sono depresso nel vedere il parco attaccanti del milan.

2 rottami, 1 strapagato. preghiamo di farcela perchè abbiamo giocato col fuoco quest'anno


----------



## smallball (3 Marzo 2021)

Leao attaccante centrale è osceno


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (3 Marzo 2021)

È una partita simile all’andata, dove fece la differenza Ibra, sia per l’assist dell’1-0 sia per quella magia che fu il goal del 2-1. La verità è che manca qualità, gli stessi Leao e Rebic nello stretto hanno molti limiti. Diaz lasciamo perdere, Suso era più incisivo.


----------



## kYMERA (3 Marzo 2021)

Madonna pure Tonali si è rotto? Che palle non se ne può più


----------



## Lambro (3 Marzo 2021)

Vabè ampiamente previsto, non c'è da stupirsi era chiaro come il sole che sarebbe andata a finire così.
Forse un allenatore più smaliziato avrebbe tenuto il baricentro basso davanti a Donnarumma per farli avanzare e cercare di innescare Leao, giocando in sto modo (che l'Udinese ti concede, perchè te lo lascia questo sterile possesso) non segneremo mai se non con un rimpallo o un'invenzione, come infatti stava per fare Castillejo.
Tonali tra i migliori ovviamente con un problema di quale tipo? muscolare...


----------



## admin (3 Marzo 2021)

*Si scalda Meitè*


----------



## JoKeR (3 Marzo 2021)

Leggo tantissimi commenti negativi, eppure sapevamo che sarebbe stata esattamente così la partita.

L'unico che doveva fare di più era Rebic, dagli altri cosa ci si poteva aspettare? Spiegatemi perchè non vi capisco.

E poi l'arbitro gli ha permesso questo gioco, concedendo solo due minuti di recupero.

Sinceramente per come siamo messi (Leao oggi non è una punta, mettiamoci il cuore in pace), cosa avremmo dovuto fare?

Ovvio che non sono contento e vorrei di più, ma tutti coloro che seguono il Milan avevano già letto prima questa partita.
Udinese e Becao in particolare scandalosi, pure l'abbraccio ad inizio partita, come se fosse una finale di CL.

Andate a ******

L'impegno ci è stato eccome, questi siamo. Contro avversari del genere per noi sono dolori, soffriamo squadre come Atalanta, Verona, Inter e Udinese.
Con le altre in A ce la giochiamo...


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (3 Marzo 2021)

2 infortuni a partita in media.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (3 Marzo 2021)

Dalla trequarti in poi siamo totalmente innocui contro una squadra che si chiude come una squadra vecchio stile.

Leao é spaesato, Rebic in serata no, Brahim abbastanza fuori dal gioco. Quello che riceve piu palloni é Castillejo che pero rovina praticamente tutto con la sua classicata giocata inutile dopo aver perso svariati tempi di gioco.
In 4 non fanno nulla di buono. Proverei il prima possibile la carta Saele o Hauge per Castillejo. Basta qualcuno con meno egoismo e piu concretezza. Contro una squadra cosi chiusa come l'Udinese non abbiamo il tempo di giocare con giocatori che fanno 6 tocchi ogni volta che ricevono la palla. Peccato per l'Infortunio di Mandzukic perche proprio Udinese e Verona erano le due partite dove poteva essere veramente utile.
Dobbiamo assolutamente smettere di far battere i corner a Theo che spesso li tira fuori dal campo (3 volte nelle ultime 3 gare!) e che é troppo importante come colpitore di testa. Romagnoli e Kjaer non segnano mai.


Male Massa che ammonisce solo una squadra (ammonizioni sacrosante comunque) mentre ha graziato De Paul, Arslan e un altro giocatore per fallo tattico su Theo. Gestione cartellini assurda.


L'Udinese é la squadra che si conosce: L'anticalcio totale. Hanno iniziato a perdere tempo sin dal 15', cose che in una normale partita di Serie A praticamente non si vedono mai. Oltre alle perdite di tempo sono arroccati senza alcuna voglia di alzare il baricentro.
Partita bruttissima, come spesso quando scendono in campo. 
Purtroppo a noi oggi manca la velocita e classe per superare il loro scudo umano. Queste sono le partite dove la potenza di Ibra (o persino Mandzukic) e assist di Calhanoglu possono fare la differenza


----------



## kYMERA (3 Marzo 2021)

Entra Meitè


----------



## mil77 (3 Marzo 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Invertire Rebic e Leao e mettere Saele al posto di Castolino



Sulle sostituzioni non farei affidamento. L'unica è provare ad invertire rebic e leao


----------



## willcoyote85 (3 Marzo 2021)

tonali a 20 anni sarà al 40o infortunio stagionale ragazzi. questo è già un rottame.

pensare prima di riscattare. è preoccuante la cosa.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (3 Marzo 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Si scalda Meitè*



Rotto Tonali o scelta tecnica?


----------



## JoKeR (3 Marzo 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> tonali a 20 anni sarà al 40o infortunio stagionale ragazzi. questo è già un rottame.
> 
> pensare prima di riscattare. è preoccuante la cosa.



E pensa che stasera oggettivamente stava giocando molto bene, per quanto fosse rognosa la partita.

E' tutto assurdo. Tutto.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (3 Marzo 2021)

Partita che, come ci si aspettava, necessita di un evento favorevole per sbloccarsi.

Purtroppo tra questi difficile cercarlo in un rigoretto, date le polemiche sul numero di rigori del Milan.


----------



## kYMERA (3 Marzo 2021)

Tonali migliore in campo e quindi si rompe.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (3 Marzo 2021)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Entra Meitè



Disastro. Quel po di qualita che ci ha dato Tonali ora non ci sara piu e la palla girera ancora piu lenta. Giocando in modo lento e scholastico, con troppi tocchi, contro una squadra come questa Udinese é totalmente impossibile di segnare.


----------



## Pungiglione (3 Marzo 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Si scalda Meitè*



_Finita._ 

(cit.)


----------



## Z A Z A' (3 Marzo 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> tonali a 20 anni sarà al 40o infortunio stagionale ragazzi. questo è già un rottame.
> 
> pensare prima di riscattare. è preoccuante la cosa.



Si stanno rompendo tutti, vecchi e giovani. Anche Isma è passato da essere Iron Man a Pato. È chiaramente un problema di squadra.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (3 Marzo 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> tonali a 20 anni sarà al 40o infortunio stagionale ragazzi. questo è già un rottame.
> 
> pensare prima di riscattare. è preoccuante la cosa.



Ti chiedo: Saranno tutti rottami i nostri giocatori o c'e qualcosa che non va con la preparazione atletica perche qui si stanno spaccando tutti e quasi sempre per infortuni muscolari. Qualche domanda a questo punto é piu che lecita.


----------



## Kaw (3 Marzo 2021)

Sugli infortuni non voglio più sentir parlare di sfortuna, qui non c'entra niente.
O i giocatori non hanno fisici da atleti, o chi li prepara non ha una laurea.

Non vedo l'ora che questa stagione finisca, mi sta logorando


----------



## Ambrole (3 Marzo 2021)

Occhio che rebic e Theo hanno rischiato il rosso diretto e nessuno dei due è esattamente un genio, non vorrei finissimo in 10.
Questa cosa degli infortuni muscolari è imbarazzante, mi chiedo cosa altro aspettino a cambiare tutto lo staff sanitario


----------



## David Drills (3 Marzo 2021)

Tonali ottimo e quindi si deve rompere. NON NE POSSO PIU!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kYMERA (3 Marzo 2021)

Zenos ha scritto:


> È l'unico che si dimena stasera. Non capisco questo astio.



Si dimena ma è scarso, con il calcio non ha niente a che vedere. 
Il ragazzo ha voglia corre, è aggressivo ma i piedi... mamma mia


----------



## hiei87 (3 Marzo 2021)

Non abbiamo nessuno in grado di segnare. Tutti giocatori innocui. Gli unici potrebbero essere Theo e Rebic, ma stasera sono un disastro.


----------



## kYMERA (3 Marzo 2021)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Ti chiedo: Saranno tutti rottami i nostri giocatori o c'e qualcosa che non va con la preparazione atletica perche qui si stanno spaccando tutti e quasi sempre per infortuni muscolari. Qualche domanda a questo punto é piu che lecita.


Giocano ogni 3 giorni praticamente da inizio anno... l'Inter gioca una partita a settimana e non solo, li fanno giocare anche il giovedi.


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Marzo 2021)

Ma perché non andiamo a prendere Bangsbo invece di continuare con questi incapaci ???


----------



## Zosimo2410 (3 Marzo 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> tonali a 20 anni sarà al 40o infortunio stagionale ragazzi. questo è già un rottame.
> 
> pensare prima di riscattare. è preoccuante la cosa.



Sta storia che ognuno che ha un infortunio quest anno é un rottame, un pó ha stufato .

Ma li vediamo anche gli altri? Anche uno dell’Udinese oggi ha avuto problemi, il Granada con il Napoli ne ha avuti 4 fuori per infortunio...

Gli infortuni, purtroppo non potendo dare continuitá agli allenamenti (indipendentemente se uno gioca o non gioca non si fanno gli allenamenti) quest anno sono frequenti.

Oggi Tonali, molto bene, sta proprio diventando un giocatore di livello.


----------



## iceman. (3 Marzo 2021)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Non abbiamo nessuno in grado di segnare. Tutti giocatori innocui. Gli unici potrebbero essere Theo e Rebic, ma stasera sono un disastro.



Cessolino-Diaz-Leang, 20 kg in 3.


----------



## Swaitak (3 Marzo 2021)

La sblocca Krunic al 61' (non so per chi la sblocca però)


----------



## mil77 (3 Marzo 2021)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Disastro. Quel po di qualita che ci ha dato Tonali ora non ci sara piu e la palla girera ancora piu lenta. Giocando in modo lento e scholastico, con troppi tocchi, contro una squadra come questa Udinese é totalmente impossibile di segnare.



Oggi segna Meite


----------



## hiei87 (3 Marzo 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Cessolino-Diaz-Leang, 20 kg in 3.



Davvero, ma poi personalità 0. C'è proprio la sensazione che in partite e momenti del genere non saranno mai loro a toglierti le castagne dal fuoco. Alla fine l'unica è trovare il rigorino, c'è poco da fare.


----------



## admin (3 Marzo 2021)

E' davvero un incubo sto Ghali


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Marzo 2021)

Pioli a fine primo tempo a Krunic:"Tranquillo amore, faccio entrare il primo marito Ghali poi tra 20 minuti toccherà anche" 

Krunic "Okay love mister"


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (3 Marzo 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Oggi segna Meite



Ammiro il tuo ottimismo


----------



## willcoyote85 (3 Marzo 2021)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Ti chiedo: Saranno tutti rottami i nostri giocatori o c'e qualcosa che non va con la preparazione atletica perche qui si stanno spaccando tutti e quasi sempre per infortuni muscolari. Qualche domanda a questo punto é piu che lecita.



più che tutti, sempre i soliti.

kjaer, tonali, benna, ibra, manzu.
questi 5 fanno per 20. gli altri niente. 

io non lo so.


----------



## kYMERA (3 Marzo 2021)

Leao da impacchettare e rispedire in Francia il prima possibile... questo voglia di diventare qualcuno nel mondo del calcio non ne ha proprio.
Andasse a fare il rapper su tiktok


----------



## willcoyote85 (3 Marzo 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Sta storia che ognuno che ha un infortunio quest anno é un rottame, un pó ha stufato .
> 
> Ma li vediamo anche gli altri? Anche uno dell’Udinese oggi ha avuto problemi, il Granada con il Napoli ne ha avuti 4 fuori per infortunio...
> 
> ...



allora stufati, se ti da fastidio la realtà.

ma la realtà è questa.


----------



## Ambrole (3 Marzo 2021)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Leao da impacchettare e rispedire in Francia il prima possibile... questo voglia di diventare qualcuno nel mondo del calcio non ne ha proprio.
> Andasse a fare il rapper su tiktok



Eh sicuramente, proprio una idea brillante


----------



## Zenos (3 Marzo 2021)

Mamma mamma Romagnola


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (3 Marzo 2021)

Ci avviciniamo al area...colpo di tacco. Queste cose non le capisco.


Castillejo cos'ha al posto del cervello?


----------



## kYMERA (3 Marzo 2021)

Rebic non gioca mai facile, mai.


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Marzo 2021)

Tristezza infinita sti infortuni


----------



## kYMERA (3 Marzo 2021)

Madonna Romagnoli... avevo già visto che Theo era li pronto a fare la vaccata... mamma mia


----------



## Solo (3 Marzo 2021)

Madonna Theo,
Grande Romagnoli


----------



## Z A Z A' (3 Marzo 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> più che tutti, sempre i soliti.
> 
> kjaer, tonali, benna, ibra, manzu.
> questi 5 fanno per 20. gli altri niente.
> ...



Calha, Diaz, Romagna a inizio stagione, Saele...
Quasi tutti quelli che hanno giocato con buona continuità si sono fatti male.


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Marzo 2021)

Levate Theo ha rotto


----------



## AntaniPioco (3 Marzo 2021)

Pazzesco cosa ha sbagliato l'Udinese. Romagnoli ha salvato ma il tizio che ha colpito di testa aveva tutta la porta a disposizione


----------



## David Gilmour (3 Marzo 2021)

Hernandez stasera ha rotto il quarzo.


----------



## Zenos (3 Marzo 2021)

Diamo 6 milioni al capitano


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Marzo 2021)

Niente da dire bravo Capitano.. mamma mia giocatori scemi abbiamo ma proprio scemi.


----------



## Milanoide (3 Marzo 2021)

Suicidio Theo.
Grande Romagnoli


----------



## Z A Z A' (3 Marzo 2021)

La reazione del Cap


----------



## David Gilmour (3 Marzo 2021)

Bravo Romagnoli! Quando ci vuole, ci vuole.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (3 Marzo 2021)

Grande Capitone, finalmente decisivo

9 milioni


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (3 Marzo 2021)

Disastro di Theo (al momento ne fa 1-2 a partita)
Dormita incredibile di Romagnoli.
Salvataggio incredibile di Romagnoli.



willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> più che tutti, sempre i soliti.
> 
> kjaer, tonali, benna, ibra, manzu.
> questi 5 fanno per 20. gli altri niente.
> ...



Abbiamo perso per diversi tratti della stagione anche Rebic, Calha (diversi infortuni), Diaz:


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Marzo 2021)

Una squadra di gente senza cervello


----------



## Pit96 (3 Marzo 2021)

Theo da bastonare. Come si fa??!?

Miracolo di Romagnoli qui, va detto


----------



## willcoyote85 (3 Marzo 2021)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Calha, Diaz, Romagna a inizio stagione, Saele...
> Quasi tutti quelli che hanno giocato con buona continuità si sono fatti male.



1 volta ci sta. ma farsi male ogni 3 partite no. tonali è al 40o in stagione pure lui dai.


----------



## Zenos (3 Marzo 2021)

Ma che significa va sul pallone?anche Theo era andato sul pallone


----------



## Cantastorie (3 Marzo 2021)

Vedo prevedo e stravedo...
Se dovessimo mai vincere sarà merito dell'ingresso di Saele o Hauge.


----------



## Solo (3 Marzo 2021)

Diaz... Sto nano...


----------



## kekkopot (3 Marzo 2021)

Che ha salvato Romagnoli. Ancora non ci credo.


----------



## kYMERA (3 Marzo 2021)

madonna Meite. 
Mi pare entrato bene.
Finalmente Leao tolto dal centro


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Marzo 2021)

Oggi ci facciamo prendere minimo due punti da Atalanta e Rometta


----------



## Swaitak (3 Marzo 2021)

queste sono parate, bravo Alexio


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (3 Marzo 2021)

Castillejo é tragico


----------



## kYMERA (3 Marzo 2021)

Eccolo che ora comincia a fare Yashin anche Musso


----------



## Solo (3 Marzo 2021)

E figurati se entra... Yashin para.


----------



## David Gilmour (3 Marzo 2021)

Treccione ne ha imbroccata una. 
Poi Musso deve fare i miracoli.


----------



## meteoras1982 (3 Marzo 2021)

Ringraziamo Romagnoli


----------



## kekkopot (3 Marzo 2021)

Questa è una classica partita che può decidere una giornata sporca. Una situazione alla Ibra o anche alla Mandzukic...


----------



## Milanoide (3 Marzo 2021)

Castillejo cerca di non farti buttar fuori


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (3 Marzo 2021)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Castillejo é tragico



Mi autoquoto. Quando finira sto scempio?


----------



## Trumpusconi (3 Marzo 2021)

Ci fate caso a quanto sia inutile e quanti falli stupidi faccia Castillejo?
Io non lo sopporto più da mesi, pietà, levatelo di torno


----------



## kYMERA (3 Marzo 2021)

Quanto ancora dobbiamo attendere prima che Castillejo vada in panchina?


----------



## Zenos (3 Marzo 2021)

Castillegno un Birillo


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Marzo 2021)

Ma Giorente ancora in giro?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (3 Marzo 2021)

Miracolo a San Siro! Ammonito un giocatore del Udinese


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Marzo 2021)

Bene Meïte per ora


----------



## Solo (3 Marzo 2021)

Madonna, ma Llorente è ancora in giro? Aspetta di purgarci un ultima volta...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (3 Marzo 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ci fate caso a quanto sia inutile e quanti falli stupidi faccia Castillejo?
> Io non lo sopporto più da mesi, pietà, levatelo di torno



E con ogni fallo ignorante che fa, aiuta a perdere tempo al Udinese. É un giocatore estremamente dannoso


----------



## kekkopot (3 Marzo 2021)

Hanno la panchina migliore della nostra... Llorente ora ci purga


----------



## admin (3 Marzo 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma Giorente ancora in giro?





Solo ha scritto:


> Madonna, ma Llorente è ancora in giro? Aspetta di purgarci un ultima volta...



Sì, ovviamente...

Tra questo e Okaka Suka....


----------



## gabri65 (3 Marzo 2021)

Ma il lobotomizzato Hauge è disponibile o è ancora sul lettino con i macchinari attaccati?


----------



## Pit96 (3 Marzo 2021)

Anche Kessie oggi non mi sta piacendo


----------



## Zenos (3 Marzo 2021)

Ma Leao ha fatto un tiro?


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Marzo 2021)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Ma Leao ha fatto un tiro?




Non credo abbia fatto mezzo passaggio


----------



## gabri65 (3 Marzo 2021)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Ma Leao ha fatto un tiro?



Sì, di roba biancastra. Sembrava pure contento.


----------



## kYMERA (3 Marzo 2021)

Mai che poi un portiere faccia una papera con noi.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (3 Marzo 2021)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Anche Kessie oggi non mi sta piacendo



Vabbe, l'ultima volta che lo abbiamo fatto rifiatare Maldini era ancora giocatore


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Marzo 2021)

Ma che mozzarelle Casti


----------



## sunburn (3 Marzo 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ma il lobotomizzato Hauge è disponibile o è ancora sul lettino con i macchinari attaccati?


Sta ripassando perché domani ha la verifica di geografia.


----------



## iceman. (3 Marzo 2021)

Boh leang si nasconde proprio.


----------



## willcoyote85 (3 Marzo 2021)

impossibile segnare con sta batteria di brocchi.


----------



## Z A Z A' (3 Marzo 2021)

Casti non riesce nemmeno ad alzare la palla da terra, pesa più di lui.


----------



## David Gilmour (3 Marzo 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Boh leang si nasconde proprio.



Infatti, poco fa cross di Rebic e lui nascosto dietro Bonifazi. Non è una prima punta.


----------



## iceman. (3 Marzo 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> impossibile segnare con sta batteria di brocchi.



Davvero, siamo lì sulla trequarti ma oltre a passarla in orizzontale non sappiamo cosa fare.


----------



## Z A Z A' (3 Marzo 2021)

Non si può mettere Saele? Casti sta solo facendo falli.


----------



## iceman. (3 Marzo 2021)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Infatti, poco fa cross di Rebic e lui nascosto dietro Bonifazi. Non è una prima punta.



Si è anche accovacciato, uno scempio; tempo qualche anno e farà compagnia a balotelli e boateng al monza.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (3 Marzo 2021)

E quanto fallo inutili vuole commettere ancora quel cesso di Castillejo?



willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> impossibile segnare con sta batteria di brocchi.



Se almeno provassero di tirare, invece quando ci avviciniamo al area provano le supergiocate per mandare in porta qualche compagnio, colpi di tacco o dribbling uno-contro-tutti. Cosi non si segna nemmeno per sbaglio


----------



## Milanoide (3 Marzo 2021)

Pioli togli lo stecchino


----------



## kYMERA (3 Marzo 2021)

Rebic quando fa ste partite è irritante come pochi.


----------



## Pit96 (3 Marzo 2021)

Togliete Rebic, dai, inguardabile


----------



## iceman. (3 Marzo 2021)

Da bestemmie hernandez oggi, da bestemmie e mi fermo qua.


----------



## kYMERA (3 Marzo 2021)

Proviamo a vedere se Hauge si è svegliato oppure è ancora in letargo.


----------



## Trumpusconi (3 Marzo 2021)

Castillejo è una delle peggiori sciagure del milan


----------



## Zenos (3 Marzo 2021)

Theo testa bassa stasera


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (3 Marzo 2021)

E niente, Castillejo non lo toglie. Calabria con Castillejo non vedra mai la palla, come Kalulu.


----------



## meteoras1982 (3 Marzo 2021)

Diaz via via , giocatorino.


----------



## David Gilmour (3 Marzo 2021)

Calabria per Kalulu, vuole avere più spinta a destra.
Hauge a sinistra, Rebic prima punta, Leao dietro Rebic: mah...


----------



## Lineker10 (3 Marzo 2021)

Continuo a non capire perché cerchiamo sempre la giocata individuale.


----------



## Z A Z A' (3 Marzo 2021)

Ghali che la passa a Calabria in fuorigioco di venti metri.....


----------



## iceman. (3 Marzo 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Continuo a non capire perché cerchiamo sempre la giocata individuale.



perché si credono fenomeni quando sono mezzi giocatori invece.


----------



## Zenos (3 Marzo 2021)

Ciuccio meite


----------



## Walker (3 Marzo 2021)

Non male Meite stasera


----------



## iceman. (3 Marzo 2021)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Ghali che la passa a Calabria in fuorigioco di venti metri.....



Un asino, anche se sembra entrato bene.


----------



## AntaniPioco (3 Marzo 2021)

Cosa stava combinando ancora Theo, una sciagura stasera


----------



## kYMERA (3 Marzo 2021)

Hernandez oggi ancora lo deve regalare il gol a questi.


----------



## Pit96 (3 Marzo 2021)

Hernandez da prendere a schiaffi oggi. Ma svegliati!


----------



## Solo (3 Marzo 2021)

Theo altra cappella....


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (3 Marzo 2021)

Ignorante Meite. Ma cos'e successo a Theo? In difesa - come contro la ROma - solo disastri e in attacco sembra di giocare col freno a mano tirato



Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Castillejo è una delle peggiori sciagure del milan



Sara un caso che proprio lui, Romagnoli, Dalot e Krunic sono quelli col fisico d'acciaio?


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Marzo 2021)

Theo ma bastaaaa


----------



## willcoyote85 (3 Marzo 2021)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> E quanto fallo inutili vuole commettere ancora quel cesso di Castillejo?
> 
> 
> 
> Se almeno provassero di tirare, invece quando ci avviciniamo al area provano le supergiocate per mandare in porta qualche compagnio, colpi di tacco o dribbling uno-contro-tutti. Cosi non si segna nemmeno per sbaglio



a parte rebic non hanno tiro. leao diaz e casti tirano come me se non peggio.


----------



## iceman. (3 Marzo 2021)

Dio mio theo, la peggiore prestazione da quando gioca con noi.


----------



## Solo (3 Marzo 2021)

Vergogna Leao


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Marzo 2021)

Leao ma vai va


----------



## kYMERA (3 Marzo 2021)

Sempre a cercare i rigori.... più fanno cosi più non ce lo daranno.


----------



## David Gilmour (3 Marzo 2021)

Leao è patetico.
Castillejo è dannoso.
Hernandez è pericoloso.
Rebic è inutile.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (3 Marzo 2021)

Sul cross di Rebic in area c'era solo Leao. Dove vogliamo andare cosi? Hauge e Castillejo c'hanno messo una vita per arrivare


----------



## iceman. (3 Marzo 2021)

Insomma una squadra due volte nello stesso campionato la riusciamo a battere?


----------



## Zenos (3 Marzo 2021)

Ma che fa leao


----------



## Trumpusconi (3 Marzo 2021)

Theo è un criminale.
Seconda sciocchezza che rischiava di causarci un gol.
Chissà cos'ha lui, Rebic, boh


----------



## R41D3N (3 Marzo 2021)

Sta facendo troppe cappelle Theo, ci è già costato diversi gol quest'anno. Non pare proprio migliorare.


----------



## iceman. (3 Marzo 2021)

Sono stati più pericolosi loro che noi....


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Marzo 2021)

Leao non è riuscito a completare UN passaggio UNO
Come fa a fare il trequartista


----------



## AntaniPioco (3 Marzo 2021)

Donnarumma


----------



## Z A Z A' (3 Marzo 2021)

Sempre sto Becao.....


----------



## admin (3 Marzo 2021)

Che paperona santo Dio


----------



## Zenos (3 Marzo 2021)

Meite non riesce a tenersi in piedi


----------



## kYMERA (3 Marzo 2021)

Ma come si fa a prendere un gol cosi. Ma che ***** ha fatto Donnarumma ma dai.


----------



## David Gilmour (3 Marzo 2021)

Ecco là la vergogna.


----------



## Solo (3 Marzo 2021)

Eccolo qua, taaaaaaaac


----------



## fabri47 (3 Marzo 2021)

Ti pareva...Paperone di Donnarumma.


----------



## iceman. (3 Marzo 2021)

Bauhahuuahhuahuahu ancora sto cesso di becao ahahhahahahahah


----------



## Lineker10 (3 Marzo 2021)

Pazzesco non facciamo letteralmente due passaggi.

Tutte azioni individuali a testa bassa e un milione di palle perse.


----------



## admin (3 Marzo 2021)

Ma che ha combinato??


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (3 Marzo 2021)

Fenomeno Dollarumma.


----------



## Now i'm here (3 Marzo 2021)

sempre sto aborto di becao.


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Marzo 2021)

Ahahahah lasciamo perdere va


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Marzo 2021)

Ancora Becao. Vergogna.


----------



## Solo (3 Marzo 2021)

Dollarumma, complimenti


----------



## David Gilmour (3 Marzo 2021)

Rinnovo a 100 milioni di euro.


----------



## kYMERA (3 Marzo 2021)

L'ho detto io ... Spezia bis.


----------



## davidsdave80 (3 Marzo 2021)

Leao a San Remo, quello è il suo posto
hanno meritato sinora il vantaggio...mamma mia..


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Marzo 2021)

Stra-strafinita.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (3 Marzo 2021)

Mio padre ultra-60enn é piu reattivo di Mr 15646546 d'ingaggio


----------



## AntaniPioco (3 Marzo 2021)

Donnarumma

Degno di Dida nel derby di Natale 2007


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (3 Marzo 2021)

Ma nascondetevi


----------



## Walker (3 Marzo 2021)

Allucinante


----------



## Pit96 (3 Marzo 2021)

Ma abbiamo preso davvero un gol così?

Con uno dei migliori portieri al mondo?
Quello che ci fa guadagnare 25 punti a campionato?


----------



## Zenos (3 Marzo 2021)

Finita


----------



## Hellscream (3 Marzo 2021)

Vedo di aver fatto bene ad andarmi a vedere la blind di Ori di Sabaku


----------



## iceman. (3 Marzo 2021)

Facciamo ridere.


----------



## hiei87 (3 Marzo 2021)

Questa squadra ormai è una delusione continua. Non ci sono più parole. Rimpiango le annate di Inzaghi e Seedorf.


----------



## davidsdave80 (3 Marzo 2021)

meite tra i meno peggio


----------



## Kaw (3 Marzo 2021)

Ci mancava pure la papera


----------



## Walker (3 Marzo 2021)

Sì può bestemmiare?


----------



## Milanoide (3 Marzo 2021)

Becao, che palle! Sempre lui, sempre noi


----------



## kYMERA (3 Marzo 2021)

non andremo neanche in champions quest'anno...


----------



## David Gilmour (3 Marzo 2021)

Chi si è fatto saltare in testa da Becao? Hernandez e Romagnoli.


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Marzo 2021)

Schifo totale


----------



## rossonero71 (3 Marzo 2021)

Fantastico Donnarumma Fantastico


----------



## davidsdave80 (3 Marzo 2021)

a manchester ci asfaltano


----------



## braungioxe (3 Marzo 2021)

A che serve vincere con la Roma se poi tutte ste partite le stiamo perdendo..


----------



## Trumpusconi (3 Marzo 2021)

Sono senza parole.
Ancora Becao.
Papera mostruosa di Gigio.
Siamo maledetti, ragazzi miei.
Ma nel secondo tempo non siamo scesi in campo ed è una vergogna.
Pioli deve fare qualcosa!


----------



## David Gilmour (3 Marzo 2021)

Ma sì lasciamo Castillejo in campo, vero Pioli?


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Marzo 2021)

Non sappiamo neanche più pareggiare. Sempre 0 punti o 3


----------



## dottor Totem (3 Marzo 2021)

Donnarumma fa una papera perchè la palla è lentissima ma Becao salta tra 2 marcatori.


----------



## R41D3N (3 Marzo 2021)

Facciamo ridere i polli...questa ci costerà carissima.


----------



## Marco T. (3 Marzo 2021)

Grande Portiere vai a pensa a migliorarti tecnicamente pirla e non solo a chiedere più soldi.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (3 Marzo 2021)

ottimo, mister 10 milioni.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (3 Marzo 2021)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Ma abbiamo preso davvero un gol così?
> 
> Con uno dei migliori portieri al mondo?
> Quello che ci fa guadagnare 25 punti a campionato?



Guadagna come il miglior portiere al mondo, ma stranamente ogni stagione commette puntualmente 3-4 errori orrendi e decisivi, sempre quando conta.


----------



## Zenos (3 Marzo 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Sono senza parole.
> Ancora Becao.
> Papera mostruosa di Gigio.
> Siamo maledetti, ragazzi miei.
> ...



Tranquillo ora mette krunic


----------



## admin (3 Marzo 2021)

Speriamo nel rigoretto


----------



## kYMERA (3 Marzo 2021)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Tranquillo ora mette krunic



E chi deve mettere? Non abbiamo nessuno più.


----------



## Pit96 (3 Marzo 2021)

Ormai il nostro schema è : buttarsi in area e sperare nel rigore


----------



## Blu71 (3 Marzo 2021)

Non siamo una grande squadra.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (3 Marzo 2021)

La cosa che più mi dispiace è veder buttare via una stagione in questo modo. Onestamente preferivo le vecchie stagioni dove già a inizio ottobre era già tutto finito.

Sta roba qui è veramente indegna. Ridare un briciolo di speranza ai tifosi e toglierla in questo modo è la cosa più crudele che si possa fare


----------



## kekkopot (3 Marzo 2021)

Non meritiamo manco la Champions. Facciamo schifo...


----------



## braungioxe (3 Marzo 2021)

Non si può giocare aspettando di ricevere la palla nell'area,quando uno prende la palla non c'è nessuno che si propone, come si fa....


----------



## admin (3 Marzo 2021)

Dai, almeno quest'anno siamo arrivati a marzo...

Le stagioni precedenti a settembre era già tutto finito.


----------



## AntaniPioco (3 Marzo 2021)

La classifica stasera sarà un disastro


----------



## Lineker10 (3 Marzo 2021)

Udinese meritatamente in vantaggio finora


----------



## kYMERA (3 Marzo 2021)

e qui dà fuorigioco ed era regolarissimo. ma pure gli arbitri dai


----------



## iceman. (3 Marzo 2021)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> Non meritiamo manco la Champions. Facciamo schifo...



.
La verità, abbiamo sculato alla grande con i rigori.


----------



## Raryof (3 Marzo 2021)

Persa al 100% ormai.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (3 Marzo 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Dai, almeno quest'anno siamo arrivati a marzo...
> 
> Le stagioni precedenti a settembre era già tutto finito.



Era meglio prima se tanto l'epilogo sarà lo stesso


----------



## iceman. (3 Marzo 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Dai, almeno quest'anno siamo arrivati a marzo...
> 
> Le stagioni precedenti a settembre era già tutto finito.



L'ha butta via in 10 giorni quel fenomeno che abbiamo in panchina.
Adesso ne perdiamo una si e l'altra pure.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (3 Marzo 2021)

quanto ci siamo sopravalutati mamma mi. Una squadra mediocrissima.


----------



## willcoyote85 (3 Marzo 2021)

quando si fanno mercati indegni e si corre a dietro a cessi umani come donnarumma i risultati sono questi.

io ho staccato al 60°. non voglio mica morire giovane.


----------



## Devil man (3 Marzo 2021)

Bha... Si sapeva che udinese faceva il solito catenaccio..che noia...


----------



## Tobi (3 Marzo 2021)

Io ho deciso di chiudere definitivamente con questa stagione. Mi sono rotto di vedere ogni partita mezza squadra fuori per infortunio. Non ne posso più. A maggio vedrò la classifica, sperando di essere tra le prime quattro perché un altro anno senza Champions non lo reggo


----------



## Trumpusconi (3 Marzo 2021)

Io voglio sapere come sia possibile un tracollo del genere.
Voglio delle spiegazioni IMMEDIATE da Pioli.
Immediate.


----------



## willcoyote85 (3 Marzo 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> L'ha butta via in 10 giorni quel fenomeno che abbiamo in panchina.
> Adesso ne perdiamo una si e l'altra pure.



ma cosa c'entra pioli se abbiamo una rosa scandalosa dai.


----------



## Andris (3 Marzo 2021)

avevo brutte sensazioni,ma peggio del previsto.
sempre a parlare di sanremo quando c'era una gara importante infrasettimanale con assenze importanti


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (3 Marzo 2021)

Non c'e alcuna reazione. Se continuiamo cosi la CHampions sara un miraggio. Sconfitte contro Juve, Atalanta, Inter, Spezia ed Udinese in soli 2 mesi


----------



## admin (3 Marzo 2021)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> quanto ci siamo sopravalutati mamma mi. Una squadra mediocrissima.



E c'è chi dice che possiamo fare a meno di Ibra. LOL


----------



## davidsdave80 (3 Marzo 2021)

quanto mi fa ********* leao non ha fatto un tiro!!! in 90 minuti


----------



## Z A Z A' (3 Marzo 2021)

Leao gioca come se avesse il corpo di Casti, non vince mezzo scontro fisico.


----------



## Manue (3 Marzo 2021)

Non ce la faccio più...
stavo meglio gli altri anni, almeno non ci credevo. 

Ormai vedere il Milan per me è diventata una sofferenza,
vivo bene i big match, dove mi aspetto una tripla, 
ma queste partite malissimo, quelle dove devi vincere per forza e l’avversario è di medio bassa classifica.


----------



## Pit96 (3 Marzo 2021)

Mi sembra che stiano giocando da 400 minuti. Figurati se segniamo


----------



## Devil man (3 Marzo 2021)

Poi abbiamo 0 qualità in area.. 0..Leao è un giocatore finito...


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Marzo 2021)

Buttato via tutto


----------



## AntaniPioco (3 Marzo 2021)

Con stasera probabilmente salutiamo la Champions. Non è solo una questione di punti. Dietro di noi corrono, noi siamo in totale crollo


----------



## Ragnet_7 (3 Marzo 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma cosa c'entra pioli se abbiamo una rosa scandalosa dai.



non ho capito quando si vince i meriti sono suoi e quando si perde è colpa della rosa mediocre? Mettiamoci d'accordo


----------



## iceman. (3 Marzo 2021)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Leao gioca come se avesse il corpo di Casti, non vince mezzo scontro fisico.



E' un bidone.


----------



## danjr (3 Marzo 2021)

Siamo indegni (come ogni anno)


----------



## David Gilmour (3 Marzo 2021)

Non si possono regalare cinque o sei giocatori all'avversario: Hernandez, Rebic, Castillejo, Leao e Diaz.
Poi queste melme segnano su errore del fenomeno e vabbè. Ma siamo pochi e fuori fase.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (3 Marzo 2021)

Ma esattamente a cosa servono cross alti se in area abbiamo Leao e Rebic?


----------



## iceman. (3 Marzo 2021)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> non ho capito quando si vince i meriti sono suoi e quando si perde è colpa della rosa mediocre? Mettiamoci d'accordo



Le vittorie sono dovute a due fattori:
Ibrahimovic e il rigore standard.


Di gioco non ne parliamo proprio, quello è un'altra cosa.


----------



## Zenos (3 Marzo 2021)

Ma domani Ibra tornerà a fare il pagliaccio con Amadeus?


----------



## Andris (3 Marzo 2021)

in attacco si dorme completamente


----------



## AntaniPioco (3 Marzo 2021)

Cosa era questa giocata tra Calabria e Rebic. Bah


----------



## David Gilmour (3 Marzo 2021)

Leao e Rebic sovrapposti al limite dell'area. Ma che schifo è?


----------



## kekkopot (3 Marzo 2021)

Il Milan di Giampolo a Udine lo scorso anno fece una figura migliore.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (3 Marzo 2021)

Crollo totale. Quel gol in una buona fase nostra ci ha totalmente spazzato le gambe. 

Dollarumma un vero killer.


----------



## dottor Totem (3 Marzo 2021)

Qui altro che ibra, mancano troppi giocatori. La squadra ha fatto finora fin troppo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (3 Marzo 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> E c'è chi dice che possiamo fare a meno di Ibra. LOL



stiamo facendo a meno di lui praticamente da 4 mesi. vedi tu il risultato.


----------



## David Gilmour (3 Marzo 2021)

Non si giocherà più.


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Marzo 2021)

Come si fa a far così pietà


----------



## kYMERA (3 Marzo 2021)

vabbò finita la stagione. e faremo i preliminari di europa league pure l'anno prossimo. che piaga


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (3 Marzo 2021)

Vorrei sapere per quale motivo ci siamo sorbiti 75 minuti di Casticoso se Salame era perfettamente in forma


----------



## iceman. (3 Marzo 2021)

Indecenti, salvo solo Kessie e Tonali oggi, il resto voto 0.


----------



## fabri47 (3 Marzo 2021)

Si può andare avanti così? Ahhhhh ci sono Allegri, Sarri, Spalletti liberi diamine...


----------



## Lineker10 (3 Marzo 2021)

Non riusciamo a costruire una singola azione stasera.

Quando troviamo squadre che difendono a tre, si chiudono marcando a uomo, ogni volta è notte fonda.


----------



## willcoyote85 (3 Marzo 2021)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> non ho capito quando si vince i meriti sono suoi e quando si perde è colpa della rosa mediocre? Mettiamoci d'accordo



be non mi pare. ha i meriti quando li ha.
oggi non può far nulla, nulla...


----------



## Andris (3 Marzo 2021)

in 83 minuti un tiro da fuori e un colpo di testa su angolo...

questa partita era da affrontare con la stessa tensione di Roma
udinese non è una squadretta,ha già fermato varie squadre importanti


----------



## DavidGoffin (3 Marzo 2021)

Lo sapevo che prendere un vecchio che non gioca come Mandzukic era inutile

Non si può sperare sempre di beccare la scommessa rischiosissima, serviva un giovane prestante e basta


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (3 Marzo 2021)

Anche all’andata avremmo perso se ci fosse stato Donnarumma versione Paperumma e non avessimo avuto Zlatan. Servirà vincere a a Verona.


----------



## iceman. (3 Marzo 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> be non mi pare. ha i meriti quando li ha.
> oggi non può far nulla, nulla...



Meriti non ne ha, non ha fatto nulla sino ad ora, non ci ha portati ancora in champions.
Vedrai le risate che si faranno gli altri a maggio.


----------



## Zenos (3 Marzo 2021)

Che schifosi


----------



## Z A Z A' (3 Marzo 2021)

Ma sto Samir che è dentro da un minuto e già si butta?


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (3 Marzo 2021)

Stanno sempre a terra a prendere il sole.. tutto regolare tutto ammesso


----------



## DavidGoffin (3 Marzo 2021)

Intanto i dopati sono a 5


----------



## kekkopot (3 Marzo 2021)

Meitè porta troppa sfiga. Ogni volta che entra perdiamo...


----------



## iceman. (3 Marzo 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Anche all’andata avremmo perso se ci fosse stato Donnarumma versione Paperumma e non avessimo avuto Zlatan. Servirà vincere a a Verona.



Se, quelli vanno al triplo di noi, altra sconfitta segnatela.


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Marzo 2021)

Seee ciao


----------



## AntaniPioco (3 Marzo 2021)

l'Udinese rimane in 10


----------



## Now i'm here (3 Marzo 2021)

niente, siamo in picchiata libera. 

chissà con lo united che massacro.


----------



## Tobi (3 Marzo 2021)

Siamo stati imbarazzanti e tutto ma il gol era da annullare visto che il giocatore dell'udinese appoggia le mani sulla schiena dell'avversario. Di solito è fallo. Stasera no


----------



## danjr (3 Marzo 2021)

Quanti ce ne fa il Verona?


----------



## iceman. (3 Marzo 2021)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Intanto i dopati sono a 5



Beati loro.


----------



## Z A Z A' (3 Marzo 2021)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Ma sto Samir che è dentro da un minuto e già si butta?



Ah no poveretto, si è fatto male.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (3 Marzo 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Non riusciamo a costruire una singola azione stasera.
> 
> Quando troviamo squadre che difendono a tre, si chiudono marcando a uomo, ogni volta è notte fonda.



Si perché da quelle situazioni ne esci con la qualità, e senza Ibra, Bennacer e Chala noi di qualità ne abbiamo proprio poca. Lo stesso Leao è bravo in campo aperto ma nello stretto fa un misto di schifo e pietà.


----------



## kYMERA (3 Marzo 2021)

ovviamente il portiere degli altri sempre perfetto. mai una sbavatura o una papera con noi... mai.


----------



## R41D3N (3 Marzo 2021)

Un girone di ritorno da incubo, il bello è che ci eravamo illusi di chissà quale impresa. 
L'impresa sarà di fallire la champions da campioni d'inverno...solo noi potevamo riuscirci!


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (3 Marzo 2021)

Le ultime 4 in campionato:

Spezia 2 -0 Milan
Milan 0 - 3 Inter
Roma 1 - 2 Milan
Milan 0 - 1 Udinese

3 punti. 
Bisogna aggiungere altro? Alla prossima si va a Verona e poi ci aspetta il Napoli. Buonanotte.


----------



## admin (3 Marzo 2021)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> niente, siamo in picchiata libera.
> 
> chissà con lo united che massacro.



Siamo stati salvato solo da FonseGa, che contro le "big" non ne azzecca mezza.


----------



## fabri47 (3 Marzo 2021)

L'udinese è sfinita approfittiamone!


----------



## kYMERA (3 Marzo 2021)

Hauge inesistente come sempre


----------



## Swaitak (3 Marzo 2021)

quanti siamo maledetti? facciamo la stagione della vita a cavallo tra 2 stagioni. Alla prossima siamo gia quarti


----------



## Andris (3 Marzo 2021)

se non si riesce a far un cross decente,due da soli al centro e il passaggio è alto


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (3 Marzo 2021)

Tirate in porta per l'amor di dio, basta con questi cross! Non abbiamo punte, lo volete capire o no


----------



## Pit96 (3 Marzo 2021)

Hernandez non capisce niente


----------



## willcoyote85 (3 Marzo 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Meriti non ne ha, non ha fatto nulla sino ad ora, non ci ha portati ancora in champions.
> Vedrai le risate che si faranno gli altri a maggio.



me le farò anche io tra una lacrima e l'altra perchè è una fine scontata quando fai mercati indecenti e ti affidi cessi come donnarumma.


----------



## Devil man (3 Marzo 2021)

Non ne prendiamo una


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (3 Marzo 2021)

Certo che pure Theo vergognoso stasera


----------



## Lineker10 (3 Marzo 2021)

Udinese pure in dieci. Ma noi sempre notte fonda.


----------



## iceman. (3 Marzo 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Siamo stati salvato solo da FonseGa, che contro le "big" non ne azzecca mezza.



Ho i brividi al pensiero che Maldini stimi questo qua.


----------



## Andris (3 Marzo 2021)

ovviamente un presidente come Delaurentis manderebbe tutti in ritiro,invece abbiamo i buonisti e va tutto bene


----------



## kYMERA (3 Marzo 2021)

maledetti questi.


----------



## braungioxe (3 Marzo 2021)

Cioè, gustateveli, non c'è nessuno che si prende la palla, tutti fermi al limite dell'area, ma l'allenatore che ****# guarda!


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (3 Marzo 2021)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Le ultime 4 in campionato:
> 
> Spezia 2 -0 Milan
> Milan 0 - 3 Inter
> ...



Surreale...

Tra l'altro il Verona che è rognosissimo e Napoli che deve reagire


----------



## AntaniPioco (3 Marzo 2021)

Osceno Leao


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Marzo 2021)

Calabria unico a tirare


----------



## Z A Z A' (3 Marzo 2021)

Madonna santa Leang....


----------



## kYMERA (3 Marzo 2021)

ennesimo calcio d'angolo regalato, ennesimo tacco inutile in attacco
mamma mia mamma mia


----------



## Devil man (3 Marzo 2021)

Che sciagura Leao


----------



## admin (3 Marzo 2021)

Niang è una roba davvero raccapricciante (anche se dovesse segnare da qui alla fine)

Se questo è il futuro, stiamo freschi...


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (3 Marzo 2021)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Certo che pure Theo vergognoso stasera



Non si salva nessuno

Giusto Calabria da subentrato


----------



## Franz64 (3 Marzo 2021)

Gol della Roma


----------



## DavidGoffin (3 Marzo 2021)

Pure gol Roma questa non ci voleva proprio

Ma vi svegliate????


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (3 Marzo 2021)

Non so quale allenatore era, forse Inzaghi o Gattuso, ma uno ha messo sempre ROmagnoli a fare la punta nel finale. Sarebbe un idea, no? Abbiamo bisogno di centimetri


----------



## Andris (3 Marzo 2021)

GOAL ROMA ALL'ULTIMO

CE LO MERITIAMO

avete annullato la vittoria di domenica,complimenti

tre punti nel cesso


----------



## admin (3 Marzo 2021)

Aug...


----------



## kYMERA (3 Marzo 2021)

ma quando tiriamo in porta? hauge di dio


----------



## Pit96 (3 Marzo 2021)

Io mi sono stancato di vedere questa squadra. Ogni anno è sempre la stessa cosa. BASTA!


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (3 Marzo 2021)

Niente, non tiriamo mai


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (3 Marzo 2021)

Non tirano, sembriamo il fratello scemo del Barcellona di Guardiola


----------



## iceman. (3 Marzo 2021)

hahahahhauge.


----------



## Z A Z A' (3 Marzo 2021)

Hauge....


----------



## Milanoide (3 Marzo 2021)

Hauge finalmente compare.
Assenti presenti


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (3 Marzo 2021)

Complimenti a Theo per un altro fallo geniale. E ora Vecchia Romagna. Ma voi volete perdere, no?


----------



## kYMERA (3 Marzo 2021)

ma si facciamo fallo cosi perdono un minuto ogni volta.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (3 Marzo 2021)

Leao mi fai VOMITARE


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (3 Marzo 2021)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Hauge....



I carneadi (Hauge, Leao ecc) che il Milan può permettersi senza CL. Né più né meno.


----------



## meteoras1982 (3 Marzo 2021)

Intanto gol Roma al 93 esimo addio Champions!!!!


----------



## Manchester2003!! (3 Marzo 2021)

Romagnoli Donnarumma........nn dico altro


----------



## Andris (3 Marzo 2021)

bravo romagnoli che perde due minuti di tempo con fallo inutile


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (3 Marzo 2021)

Non sapevo che la regola fosse ammonire a ogni fallo


----------



## Kaw (3 Marzo 2021)

Abbiamo fatto 10K falli stasera


----------



## Andris (3 Marzo 2021)

ogni volta devo vedere questo de paul dominare e non sanno neanche fare una marcatura a uomo di una volta


----------



## kYMERA (3 Marzo 2021)

De Paul che giocatore...


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Marzo 2021)

Finita anche per la champions. È andata. La squadra è poca roba.


----------



## AntaniPioco (3 Marzo 2021)

Non stiamo nemmeno chiudendo in attacco


----------



## braungioxe (3 Marzo 2021)

.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (3 Marzo 2021)

Ammonito se parli con l'arbitro


----------



## Manue (3 Marzo 2021)

Ci sono seriamente e concretamente le basi per gettare la qualificazione alla prossima CL, nel cesso


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Marzo 2021)

Pietà


----------



## Ragnet_7 (3 Marzo 2021)

3 punti nella ultime 4. Cosa serve per cacciare quell' incompetente dalla panchina e salvare il quarto posto?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (3 Marzo 2021)

Theo con i suoi fallo ci ha ucciso in questo tempo di recupero. Abbiamo perso 2-3 minuti solo su quelli


----------



## admin (3 Marzo 2021)

Ma che fa quello scemo di Niang?!??!?!


----------



## Andris (3 Marzo 2021)

NON CI CREDOOO

e non è la prima partita dove Leao fa una cosa del genere


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (3 Marzo 2021)

Imbarazzante... Si tolgono la palla per non tirare


----------



## AntaniPioco (3 Marzo 2021)

Leao TOGLIE IL PALLONE a Saelemaekers

OSCENO


----------



## Z A Z A' (3 Marzo 2021)

Leang che impedisce il tiro a Saele, io sto impazzendo.


----------



## Solo (3 Marzo 2021)

Leao ahaaahaah


----------



## kYMERA (3 Marzo 2021)

Leao cosi inutile che riesce a ostacolare il titolo di Saele.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (3 Marzo 2021)

Ma ammazzati Leao sparati proprio


----------



## David Drills (3 Marzo 2021)

Che crisi ragazzi...è finita la favola.


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Marzo 2021)

Ma che ha fatto Leao


----------



## Manue (3 Marzo 2021)

Leao, 
ma Leao...


----------



## admin (3 Marzo 2021)

Ecco il rigoretto per fortuna....


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (3 Marzo 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma che fa quello scemo di Niang?!??!?!



Ha un QI di una sedia


----------



## AntaniPioco (3 Marzo 2021)

Incredibile lol


----------



## kYMERA (3 Marzo 2021)

come si fa a tenere un Saele cosi fuori dal campo


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Marzo 2021)

La squadra è oscena. Non abbiamo fatto mezzo tiro dopo il gol.


----------



## Andris (3 Marzo 2021)

salvati da questo babbeo che la prende di mano senza motivo


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Marzo 2021)

Che imbarazzo


----------



## fabri47 (3 Marzo 2021)

No vabbè  . Speriamo di pareggiarla dai, però si prendessero provvedimenti seri su Pioli.


----------



## AntaniPioco (3 Marzo 2021)

Chi lo sbaglia? Kessiè?


----------



## Z A Z A' (3 Marzo 2021)

Ma è impazzito questo?????


----------



## kYMERA (3 Marzo 2021)

tanto lo sbagliano.


----------



## Solo (3 Marzo 2021)

Mamma mia, incredibile.... Ma quanto è scemo questo? Come Napoli Sassuolo


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (3 Marzo 2021)

FOLLIA. Ma cosa fa il loro difensore


----------



## Pit96 (3 Marzo 2021)

Siamo Imbarazzanti. Comunque finirà


----------



## admin (3 Marzo 2021)

*Kessie 1-1*


----------



## Trumpusconi (3 Marzo 2021)

Leao Infiltrato.


----------



## kYMERA (3 Marzo 2021)

figurati se possono raddrizzare sta partita. lo sbaglia


----------



## Z A Z A' (3 Marzo 2021)

Madonna, salvati da quell'asino.


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Marzo 2021)

Mamma mia non ho parole


----------



## Manchester2003!! (3 Marzo 2021)

E cmq tutta la mia stima a Rebic per la pedata affogata nel muso di quel maledetto


----------



## AntaniPioco (3 Marzo 2021)

Osceni

Un punto che non serve quasi a niente


----------



## Zenos (3 Marzo 2021)

Dobbiamo solo ringraziare strygen laursen


----------



## Solo (3 Marzo 2021)

Bah, un punto inutile. Serve solo per far rodere il fegato a 'sti cessi.


----------



## Andris (3 Marzo 2021)

cosa mettono l'inno ?
si vergognino


----------



## kYMERA (3 Marzo 2021)

Saele sembrava messi rispetto agli altri


----------



## willcoyote85 (3 Marzo 2021)

c'è da aver vergogna


----------



## Solo (3 Marzo 2021)

Partita indecente, come da attese, la stagione è a un passo dal disastro, il doppio confronto di EL sarà la pietra tombale. Ammetto che, almeno per il quarto posto, quest'anno ci avevo creduto.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Marzo 2021)

Il punto più inutile e amaro della storia.


----------



## braungioxe (3 Marzo 2021)

Punto inutile, servivano più all udinese


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (3 Marzo 2021)

Kessie era l'unico sufficiente già prima, che schifo comunque che schifo


----------



## R41D3N (3 Marzo 2021)

Ma almeno c'era il rigore?...ho spento da un pezzo davanti a questo scempio


----------



## David Gilmour (3 Marzo 2021)

Tutti sotto la sufficienza, tranne Kessie e Tonali.
Vergognosi Donnarumma, Rebic e Leao, in particolare.
La fortuna ci ha guardato con un occhio solo.
In **** a De Paul.


----------



## Andris (3 Marzo 2021)

R41D3N ha scritto:


> Ma almeno c'era il rigore?...ho spento da un pezzo davanti a questo scempio



sì era netto


----------



## DavidGoffin (3 Marzo 2021)

Che culo raga manco ho visto ho spento


----------



## fabri47 (3 Marzo 2021)

Oggi ci è andata bene per chissà quale miracolo. Ma i miracoli accadono una volta, la prossima contro il Verona sarà un DISASTRO con queste premesse. Si approfittasse di questo pareggio per cambiare allenatore.


----------



## Kaw (3 Marzo 2021)

Squadra finita comunque


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Marzo 2021)

R41D3N ha scritto:


> Ma almeno c'era il rigore?...ho spento da un pezzo davanti a questo scempio



Sì, un regalo del giocatore avversario. Una sua follia. Nessun merito nostro.


----------



## Milanoide (3 Marzo 2021)

Boh, speriamo sia un punticino importante, ma siamo messi malissimo.
Rimpiango un Petagna.
Che Llorente lo abbiano gli altri poi.
Ridurre il numero dei comprimari.
Aumentare il numero dei decisivi


----------



## hiei87 (3 Marzo 2021)

Vergognosi. Non ce la faccio più fisicamente e psicologicamente a tifare sta squadra di indegni.


----------



## Andris (3 Marzo 2021)

giocando o meglio non giocando così a verona perdi al 100%


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (3 Marzo 2021)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Saele sembrava messi rispetto agli altri



Rispetto a Castillejo é Messi.


----------



## braungioxe (3 Marzo 2021)

Praticamente juve e atalanta sono al sorpasso, con la juve che deve recuperare ancora


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (3 Marzo 2021)

Caduta libera.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (3 Marzo 2021)

Leao da prendere a schiaffoni fino a domani


----------



## Lineker10 (3 Marzo 2021)

Incredibile. Pareggio fortunato e immeritato.


----------



## MrPeppez (3 Marzo 2021)

Donnarumma 4
Theo 4,5
Romagnoli 5 (si anche col gol salvato)
Kjaer 6,5
Kalulu 6
Kessiè 7
Tonali 7
Rebic 5
Diaz 5
Castillejo 5
Leao 3,5

Meitè 5,5
Calabria 6
Hauge 5
Saelemaekers 6


Pioli 1


----------



## Love (3 Marzo 2021)

si infortunano i titolari..poi le riserve...si mette a fare le papere donnarumma...leao giocatore pessimo...il 4o posto ce lo dobbiamo sudare ma sudare sudare sudare...


----------



## Zosimo2410 (3 Marzo 2021)

Se andremo in champions per 1 punto, ricordiamoci di questo punto


----------



## danjr (3 Marzo 2021)

Comunque indegni


----------



## 7vinte (3 Marzo 2021)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Vergognosi. Non ce la faccio più fisicamente e psicologicamente a tifare sta squadra di indegni.



Si ma siamo secondi eh, calma


----------



## morokan (3 Marzo 2021)

Leao, Hernandez, Donnarumma vergognosi!!!!!


----------



## davidsdave80 (3 Marzo 2021)

massacrati e fortunatissimi


----------



## Swaitak (3 Marzo 2021)

Niang che toglie il pallone a Saele da impiccare. Sarà durissima arrivare a 75


----------



## Davidoff (3 Marzo 2021)

Romagnoli è scarso, ma è ora di prendere atto che l'enorme problema di questa squadra è in attacco, Leao è un uomo in meno e gli esterni possono essere al massimo delle riserve. Così come siamo, anche arrivando per miracolo quarti e riscattando Tomori, l'anno prossimo in Champions non ci torniamo, dubito che ci ricapiterà di avere tutti sti rigori a coprire le lacune.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (3 Marzo 2021)

Leao 40 milioni comunque.
Roba da manicomio.


----------



## braungioxe (3 Marzo 2021)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Si ma siamo secondi eh, calma


Terzi se la juve vince con il napoli...


----------



## Andris (3 Marzo 2021)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Si ma siamo secondi eh, calma



stiamo bruciando tutto il lavoro eccezionale fatto al girone di andata.
meno male che storicamente era quello il problema,non quello di ritorno
stiamo invertendo l'ordine


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Marzo 2021)

braungioxe ha scritto:


> Terzi se la juve vince con il napoli...



No, andrebbe a -1 da noi.


----------



## __king george__ (3 Marzo 2021)

si segna solo su rigore...si fa veramente ridere


----------



## mil77 (3 Marzo 2021)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Vergognosi. Non ce la faccio più fisicamente e psicologicamente a tifare sta squadra di indegni.



Per fortuna siamo secondi pensa cosa scriveresti fossimo quinti o sesti...


----------



## Wetter (3 Marzo 2021)

Situazione generale a dir poco preoccupante, la squadra dopo il bel segnale contro la Roma è tornata ad essere IMBARAZZANTE.
Ok le assenze (mancavano Tomori,Tonali infortunato dopo 45minuti ,Bennacer,Chalanoglu,Ibra e Madzukic) ma la squadra sembra aver subito involuzione totale. Leao vergognoso.


----------



## Z A Z A' (3 Marzo 2021)

Contro le difese che si chiudono, senza Ibra, non abbiamo veramente nessuno in grado di far male in area.
Leao incommentabile, gioca con una sufficienza vergognosa.


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Marzo 2021)

braungioxe ha scritto:


> Terzi se la juve vince con il napoli...



La Juve è a 4 punti.


----------



## diavoloINme (3 Marzo 2021)

Non ho nemmeno la forza di arrabbiarmi.
Non si può più andare avanti così, perdiamo un giocatore a partita. 
Qualcuno levi di mano la bambola e lo spillo alla mamma di lubamba.
A parte questo ,partitaccia dall'inizio alla fine. 
Loro parcheggiano il bus e noi non abbiamo uno stralcio di idea.
Mancata totalmente la qualità. 
Leao da prendere a schiaffi per l'indolenza. 
Malissimo pure samu : rallentatore cronico di azioni. 

È finita.


----------



## unbreakable (3 Marzo 2021)

onestamente prestazione pessima..però loro non è che avessero fatto tanto meglio..certo se gli regaliamo i gol è logico che li fanno..per fortuna che hanno ricambiato..boh pari sostanzialmente giusto..ma coi pareggi si viene risucchiati..


----------



## Le Grand Milan (3 Marzo 2021)

Piangono tutti " ma perché non vinciamo in Europa". Si credono ancora negli anni 50 60 col catenaccio schifoso. Un gioco minimalista ridicolo. Fiero del Milan e dei ragazzi che praticano un calcio propositivo. Grazie grande Milan


----------



## JoKeR (3 Marzo 2021)

Punto d'oro.

Arbitro vergognoso.
L'Udinese è stata indecente, le loro occasioni sono tutti errori nostri. Ahimè.

Questa partita, purtroppo, è dedicata a tutti i soloni (è questo il termine giusto) secondo cui:
- Donnarrumma migliore portiere della galassia
- Leao prima punta
- giochiamo meglio senza Ibra
- De Paul non è forte e poi non può giocare a destra (oggi 97 minuti a destra, ma vabbè è un dettaglio)
- non esistono i complotti gnè gnè, quando a Roma l'Udinese manco si è presentata in campo
- Ibra non è che sia così decisivo, ha 40 anni gnè gnè

La squadra è decotta, arrivare quarti sarà un miracolo.
E' l'ennesima stagione maledetta, peccato perchè poteva essere una grande stagione.
Pensate che Becao ha segnato 2 gol in A... entrambi contro di noi... assurdo.

Io quest'anno sono riuscito ad essere sempre equilibrato, sono sportivamente triste per il Milan di oggi... ma questo è più o meno il nostro valore... secondo voi senza Ibra chi dovrebbe segnare?


----------



## Now i'm here (3 Marzo 2021)

per come si era messa quel punto l'abbiamo rubato, squadra indegna che meritava di perdere. 

siamo passati dal segnare 2 gol a partita a non buttarla dentro neanche con le mani.


----------



## Paolino (3 Marzo 2021)

Sta andando in vacca


----------



## kYMERA (3 Marzo 2021)

Ma daniel Maldini è veramente cosi scarso rispetto a Leao?


----------



## Nevergiveup (3 Marzo 2021)

Che schifo ragazzi. Dalla prossima per favore giochiamo con Calabria punta...è l’unico che prova a segnare e becca pure la porta.

P.S.Pioli che rinuncia a Saele per Casti incommentabile..si inventi qualcosa perché se le sta cercando


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (3 Marzo 2021)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Piangono tutti " ma perché non vinciamo in Europa". Si credono ancora negli anni 50 60 col catenaccio schifoso. Un gioco minimalista ridicolo. Fiero del Milan e dei ragazzi che praticano un calcio propositivo. Grazie grande Milan



Ma che partita hai visto? Lo dico con tutto il rispetto.
Dopo che Donnarumma si è buttato il pallone da solo dentro la porta non abbiamo più fatto un tiro in porta per tipo 25 minuti.


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Marzo 2021)

L’udinese si è suicidata, restando peraltro in 10, avendo un cambio disponibile ma con gli slot occupati. Senza il papero e di Gigio eravamo capaci di vincerla.


----------



## Manue (3 Marzo 2021)

a me piacerebbe guardare negli occhi coloro che sostengono che La Rosa è omogenea e che possiamo fare a meno di Ibrahimovic


----------



## claudiop77 (3 Marzo 2021)

Eravamo del tutto innocui in avanti, Rebic e Leao tra l'inesistente e il controproducente, Castillejo si impegna ma è un medioman, poco anche Diaz... gli unici che hanno dato un po' di pepe sono stati Calabria e Saelemaekers.


----------



## milanhearts (3 Marzo 2021)

Io non me la sento di prendermela con i giocatori o con l'allenatore: Kalulu, Meite, Castillejo, Diaz, Rebic, Leao, Hauge. Forse forse tolto Rebic che qualche gol lo fa perché è bravo a tagliare sul secondo palo, tutta roba da decimo-undicesimo posto in giù. Risulta sempre più evidente che a gennaio è stato fatto un mercato indecente, tolto Tomori. Hai gli esterni che non segnano neanche con le mani e non prendi nessun esterno. Hai un fenomeno davanti, ma di 40 anni, e prendi il peggio possibile, un ex giocatore come Mandzukic. Mah. Punto che non disprezzo alla fine, perché alla fine anche le altre li perderanno vedi il Napoli oggi, la Lazio col Bologna, la Roma con noi e quasi oggi. Inter, Juventus ci sono nettamente superiori, con l'Atalanta te la potresti giocare con la rosa al completo ma non sembra proprio questo il caso, quindi puntiamo a questo quarto posto. Il vero problema è dopo: con questa proprietà dove vogliamo andare??


----------



## JoKeR (3 Marzo 2021)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Piangono tutti " ma perché non vinciamo in Europa". Si credono ancora negli anni 50 60 col catenaccio schifoso. Un gioco minimalista ridicolo. Fiero del Milan e dei ragazzi che praticano un calcio propositivo. Grazie grande Milan



Esattamente quello che ho pensato.
Anticalcio.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (3 Marzo 2021)

sta andando tutto in vacca


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (3 Marzo 2021)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Contro le difese che si chiudono, senza Ibra, non abbiamo veramente nessuno in grado di far male in area.
> Leao incommentabile, gioca con una sufficienza vergognosa.



Nel secondo tempo prima del loro gol a dir la verita mi sembrava un Milan che poteva sbloccarla nonostante le assenze e il solito Castillejo che giocava contro.

Poi dopo il loro vantaggio e disastro di Dollarumma la squadra é totalmente crollato, proprio di testa. Sembrava il Milan di Giampaolo. Timoroso e ignorante. 
Non so cosa sia successo a Theo ma da qualche partita mentalmente non c'e piu, in area regala palloni a gogo (2 oggi e 2 a Roma). Quando in pieno recupero ha commesso 2 falli nettissimi e senza alcun senso, mi son chiesto che cavolo sia scattato nel suo cervello per regalare due punizioni con perdite di tempo a quei schifoso del Udinese


----------



## JoKeR (3 Marzo 2021)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Ma daniel Maldini è veramente cosi scarso rispetto a Leao?



E' infortunato, non è convocabile.


----------



## mil77 (3 Marzo 2021)

Oggi non abbiamo vinto x colpa di donnarumma theo e leao.


----------



## hiei87 (3 Marzo 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Per fortuna siamo secondi pensa cosa scriveresti fossimo quinti o sesti...



Sono due mesi che si va avanti con questo ragionamento. Siamo imbattuti...siamo campioni d'inverno..siamo ancora primi...siamo ancora secondi....Probabilmente a fine stagione il refrain sarà "siamo ancora ai preliminari di Europa League"
Non è chiara la direzione in cui stiamo andando?


----------



## malos (3 Marzo 2021)

Ora manca solo che stasera l'altro genio svedese si colleghi con sanremo....mavaff...


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (3 Marzo 2021)

Partita vergnosa, zero qualità. Con questa succursale è dura perchè difendono in 100 ma noi veramente malissimo. Leao-Rebic incommentabili oggi.


----------



## emamilan99 (3 Marzo 2021)

Lasciando stare l'arbitraggio imbarazzante a senso unico con ammonizioni senza e falli fischiati ad ogni minimo contatto.. Io continuo a pensare che se ogni partita abbiamo 5 giocatori infortunati tra cui titolari(Ibra e Bennacer) e le rispettive riserve( Mandzukic e Tonali) sarà già un miracolo arrivare quarti.


----------



## claudiop77 (3 Marzo 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Oggi non abbiamo vinto x colpa di donnarumma theo e leao.



Che rabbia Leao che non solo non ha fatto nulla, ma ha anche tolto la palla al compagno che poteva segnare


----------



## Love (3 Marzo 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Oggi non abbiamo vinto x colpa di donnarumma theo e *leao*.



gli altri due ci hanno salvato diverse volte...ma questo ********* qua è inutile...


----------



## kYMERA (3 Marzo 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> E' infortunato, non è convocabile.



Pure lui? Ma pd non ha mai giocato come ***** si fa a rompersi


----------



## danjr (3 Marzo 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Esattamente quello che ho pensato.
> Anticalcio.


Io non sono contro il catenaccio, perché se hai una squadra schifosa non puoi fare altro. Però l’udinese è un emblema perché è una bella squadra e potrebbe fare tutt’altro... ha de paul che giocherebbe titolare sia nel Milan che nell’ Inter che nella Juve, un super portiere 7€/ difesa solita e un bel centrocampo.... ed è l’anticalcio


----------



## Raryof (3 Marzo 2021)

Imbarazzanti tutti.


----------



## Pit96 (3 Marzo 2021)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Vergognosi. Non ce la faccio più fisicamente e psicologicamente a tifare sta squadra di indegni.



Ogni anno ci fanno disperare. Quest'anno in particolare rischiamo una botta assurda


----------



## Z A Z A' (3 Marzo 2021)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> *Nel secondo tempo prima del loro gol a dir la verita mi sembrava un Milan che poteva sbloccarla nonostante le assenze e il solito Castillejo che giocava contro.*
> 
> Poi dopo il loro vantaggio e disastro di Dollarumma la squadra é totalmente crollato, proprio di testa. Sembrava il Milan di Giampaolo. Timoroso e ignorante.
> Non so cosa sia successo a Theo ma da qualche partita mentalmente non c'e piu, in area regala palloni a gogo (2 oggi e 2 a Roma). Quando in pieno recupero ha commesso 2 falli nettissimi e senza alcun senso, mi son chiesto che cavolo sia scattato nel suo cervello per regalare due punizioni con perdite di tempo a quei schifoso del Udinese



Eravamo comunque ultra sterili.... l'unico lì davanti che vede un po' la porta è Rebic, che però non era in serata, e gli altri? Diaz piuttosto che tirare si farebbe asportare i testicoli, meglio provare il trentacinquesimo dribbling consecutivo. Casti non ha manco la forza per alzare il pallone da terra. Leao lasciamo perdere.


----------



## JoKeR (3 Marzo 2021)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Pure lui? Ma pd non ha mai giocato come ***** si fa a rompersi



Si è rotto in primavara.... mentre giocava un Bologna-Milan 3-0.
Pensa te...


----------



## Love (3 Marzo 2021)

Il problema più grande cmq è che giochiamo senza giocatori fondamentali per noi...perchè il miglior bennacer,il miglior calhanoglu e il miglior ibrahimovic ci fanno tutta la differenza del mondo...calcoliamo che al loro posto giocano meitè diaz e leao...cioè è una differenza abissale...e stiamo facendo questo da inizio anno praticamente.


----------



## JoKeR (3 Marzo 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> Io non sono contro il catenaccio, perché se hai una squadra schifosa non puoi fare altro. Però l’udinese è un emblema perché è una bella squadra e potrebbe fare tutt’altro... ha de paul che giocherebbe titolare sia nel Milan che nell’ Inter che nella Juve, un super portiere 7€/ difesa solita e un bel centrocampo.... ed è l’anticalcio



Appunto, anche io intendo questo.
Già passando a due punte la partita un pò è migliorata... questo Milan non può fare molto di più con squadre del genere... già contro Sassuolo, Napoli, Roma, Bologna etc siamo meglio.. ma partite del genere non fanno proprio per noi.

L'Udinese potrebbe giocare un gran calcio, invece perdono solo tempo su tempo (già dal secondo minuto fa te) e giocano con De Paul terzino destro. Fa te.


----------



## Kaw (3 Marzo 2021)

Senza la papera forse la sfangavamo noi 1-0 (solo su rigore sia chiaro eh) ma non cambiava certo il giudizio finale.
Squadra costruita male, o meglio funziona se riusciamo a far giocare i titolarissimi in condizioni decenti di forma, sennò non è molto diverso dal Milan degli ultimi anni.
Ogni partita sta tornando ad essere uno strazio da vedere


----------



## David Drills (3 Marzo 2021)

Donnarumma 4
Kalulu 6
Calabria 6
Kjaer 6.5
Romagnoli 5.5
Theo 5
Tonali 6.5
Kessie 7
Meitè 6
Leao 4
Rebic 4
Hauge 5
Castillejo 5.5
Saele 5.5


----------



## R41D3N (3 Marzo 2021)

Atteggiamento assolutamente inaccettabile della squadra. Queste partite sporche spesso le vinci se hai in campo Ibra. Stasera nonostante la prestazione impietosa di molti, senza la cappella di Donnarumma si poteva portare a casa. Addio sogni di gloria, ora le abbiamo tutte attaccate al deretano. Incredile come in poco meno di due mesi di melma si sia vanificato uno straordinario cammino. Ora basta poco e siamo fuori da tutto.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (3 Marzo 2021)

Questi avevano imbrigliato pure l’Inda, le concessero zero occasioni, e noi oggi avevamo fuori praticamente tutti i creatori di gioco. Mi aspettavo una partita simile purtroppo, peccato per l’orribile papera di Donnarumma.


----------



## Buciadignho (3 Marzo 2021)

Istinto omicida verso tutti e 22 i giocatori comincia a calmarsi, mi sembra evidente che ormai si segna solo su rigore. Leao, Rebic, Castillejo imbarazzanti a dir poco. Peccato per Tonali, oggi aveva fatto una partita super fino al cambio, sicuramente la migliore da inizio stagione.

Vediamo il lato positivo, l'Udinese (l'anticalcio per definizione) aveva fermato anche Inter e Atalanta senza foramzione stravolta come la nostra, ormai ci sto anche male a pensare sempre alla prossima partita.


----------



## willcoyote85 (3 Marzo 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Non ho nemmeno la forza di arrabbiarmi.
> Non si può più andare avanti così, perdiamo un giocatore a partita.
> Qualcuno levi di mano la bambola e lo spillo alla mamma di lubamba.
> A parte questo ,partitaccia dall'inizio alla fine.
> ...



siamo pieni di cessi. questo è il problema.
se ne mancano 2-3 decenti è la fine, la fine.

non puoi presentarti con diaz, casti, leao, romagnoli. ci metto pure meite. 

la vera sciagura è stata la conferma di maldini-pioli-ibra. progetto che non vale niente.
vediamo in estate, se rinnovano a donnarumma e ibra chiudo è una fine annunciata.


----------



## mil77 (3 Marzo 2021)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Sono due mesi che si va avanti con questo ragionamento. Siamo imbattuti...siamo campioni d'inverno..siamo ancora primi...siamo ancora secondi....Probabilmente a fine stagione il refrain sarà "siamo ancora ai preliminari di Europa League"
> Non è chiara la direzione in cui stiamo andando?



Io non prevedo il futuro. Io so solo che siamo secondi e che abbiamo una squadra da quarto/quinto posto se abbiamo tutti i titolari. Con le riserve forse da ottavo.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (3 Marzo 2021)

R41D3N ha scritto:


> Atteggiamento assolutamente inaccettabile della squadra. Queste partite sporche spesso le vinci se hai in campo Ibra. Stasera nonostante la prestazione impietosa di molti, senza la cappella di Donnarumma si poteva portare a casa. Addio sogni di gloria, ora le abbiamo tutte attaccate al deretano. Incredile come in poco meno di due mesi di melma si sia vanificato uno straordinario cammino. Ora basta poco e siamo fuori da tutto.



Calma, noi dobbiamo guardare Roma, Lazio e Napoli. Le altre non ci riguardano.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (3 Marzo 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Esattamente quello che ho pensato.
> Anticalcio.



Ma Joker non si puo vedere un calcio cosi remissivo. Il Granada che è una società meno ricca dell'Udinese va in ottavdi finale per la prima partecipazione della sua storia. Un calcio coraggioso , ambizioso. 

Il Milan è un club di grande tradizione perché ha nel suo DNA il calcio creativo e offensivo.
Poi ho visto un tuo post precedente pieno di rabbia e ti capisco ampiamente. Mi sono gia sfogato allo stesso modo.


----------



## kYMERA (3 Marzo 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Si è rotto in primavara.... mentre giocava un Bologna-Milan 3-0.
> Pensa te...



Niente non abbiamo nessuno


----------



## DavidGoffin (3 Marzo 2021)

Vabbè gente senza Tonali Ibra Mandzukic Bennacer Calhanoglu cosa si può pretendere?

E' vero potevano fare molto di più quelli in campo, deludenti Theo e soprattutto Leao ma siamo sfortunatissimi con tutti questi infortunati

Io per l'anno prossimo vorrei uno su cui poter contare mi chiedo perchè l'Atalanta deve prendere Muriel e noi Leao?

Perhcè???????


----------



## meteoras1982 (3 Marzo 2021)

Intanto il grande Mancherter United stasera ha pareggiato 0 a 0 contro la 13 esima in classifica e viene da 5 pareggi consecutivi.


----------



## diavoloINme (3 Marzo 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> siamo pieni di cessi. questo è il problema.
> se ne mancano 2-3 decenti è la fine, la fine.
> 
> non puoi presentarti con diaz, casti, leao, romagnoli. ci metto pure meite.
> ...



Il gruppo non ha l'entusiasmo di prima, è chiaro che qualcosa è successo. 
Leao ha giocato per farci il favore, diaz e hauge idem. 
Non può essere solo una questione di forma fisica.


----------



## markjordan (3 Marzo 2021)

giochiamo con mezza squadra fra pippe e fuori forma
e poi a che serve risparmiare cala e seele se perdi punti ? se il bel turn over ti fa mancare l'obiettivo a cosa serve ?
dobbiamo giocare il tutto x tutto ora


----------



## RickyKaka22 (3 Marzo 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> siamo pieni di cessi. questo è il problema.
> se ne mancano 2-3 decenti è la fine, la fine.
> 
> non puoi presentarti con diaz, casti, leao, romagnoli. ci metto pure meite.
> ...



Ragazzi dovete pensare al bilancio...se non apprezzate il lavoro di Paolo e pioli nonostante l'ultimo periodo pieno di infortuni...che dire...


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (3 Marzo 2021)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Ma Joker non si puo vedere un calcio cosi remissivo. Il Granada che è una società meno ricca dell'Udinese va in ottavdi finale per la prima partecipazione della sua storia. Un calcio coraggioso , ambizioso.
> 
> Il Milan è un club di grande tradizione perché ha nel suo DNA il calcio creativo e offensivo.
> Poi ho visto un tuo post precedente pieno di rabbia e ti capisco ampiamente. Mi sono gia sfogato allo stesso modo.



Infatti.

Questo col loro anticalcio hanno imbrigliato perfino l’Inda, e ci avrebbero costretto al pari anche all’andata se Ibra non avesse inventato una rovesciata (peraltro fu decisivo anche sul primo goal).

Le squadre come l’Udinese le batti se hai tanto talento in campo, con giocatorini come quelli che avevamo in campo stasera (mancavano tutti quelli con un minimo di fosforo nei piedi, Ibra, Ismael, Chala) non ti batte (a meno che il tuo portiere non faccia papere assurde come stasera) ma rischi di non segnargli manco in 180 minuti.


----------



## hiei87 (3 Marzo 2021)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Ogni anno ci fanno disperare. Quest'anno in particolare rischiamo una botta assurda



Quest'anno non la reggo. Rimpiango gli anni degli ottavi posti. Che probabilmente torneranno dalla prossima stagione, tra l'altro.


----------



## mil77 (3 Marzo 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> siamo pieni di cessi. questo è il problema.
> se ne mancano 2-3 decenti è la fine, la fine.
> 
> non puoi presentarti con diaz, casti, leao, romagnoli. ci metto pure meite.
> ...



Anche tu...dai x fortuna siamo secondi fossimo sesti ti butteresti dal balcone?


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (3 Marzo 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Il gruppo non ha l'entusiasmo di prima, è chiaro che qualcosa è successo.
> Leao ha giocato per farci il favore, diaz e hauge idem.
> Non può essere solo una questione di forma fisica.



È questione di tecnica, anche. Con la Roma abbiamo fatto un’ottima partita, ma ci hanno lasciato spazio. Questa squadra NON ha la tecnica, se mancano Ibra, Chala e Bennacer, per sfangarla contro squadre chiuse, è inutile. Leao è micidiale in campo aperto ma si ferma lì, nello stretto non vale una sega, spalle alla porta men che meno.


----------



## smallball (3 Marzo 2021)

Punto fortunato, prestazione molto deludente


----------



## willcoyote85 (3 Marzo 2021)

milanhearts ha scritto:


> Io non me la sento di prendermela con i giocatori o con l'allenatore: Kalulu, Meite, Castillejo, Diaz, Rebic, Leao, Hauge. Forse forse tolto Rebic che qualche gol lo fa perché è bravo a tagliare sul secondo palo, tutta roba da decimo-undicesimo posto in giù. Risulta sempre più evidente che a gennaio è stato fatto un mercato indecente, tolto Tomori. Hai gli esterni che non segnano neanche con le mani e non prendi nessun esterno. Hai un fenomeno davanti, ma di 40 anni, e prendi il peggio possibile, un ex giocatore come Mandzukic. Mah. Punto che non disprezzo alla fine, perché alla fine anche le altre li perderanno vedi il Napoli oggi, la Lazio col Bologna, la Roma con noi e quasi oggi. Inter, Juventus ci sono nettamente superiori, con l'Atalanta te la potresti giocare con la rosa al completo ma non sembra proprio questo il caso, quindi puntiamo a questo quarto posto. Il vero problema è dopo: con questa proprietà dove vogliamo andare??



e siamo la 3a rosa più costosa della serie A.

e facciamo schifo. gli ultimi 2 mercati sono arrivati 7-8 giocatori tutti bidoni. avanti così, mi fido di paolo.


----------



## unbreakable (3 Marzo 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Calma, noi dobbiamo guardare Roma, Lazio e Napoli. Le altre non ci riguardano.



Condivido..Atalanta e Juventus sono già in champions ovvio pure l inter..ce un posto..e le altre sono altalenanti..certo la roma fa paura perché non sbaglia una partita con le squadrette..a mio modo di vedere


----------



## JoKeR (3 Marzo 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Il gruppo non ha l'entusiasmo di prima, è chiaro che qualcosa è successo.
> Leao ha giocato per farci il favore, diaz e hauge idem.
> Non può essere solo una questione di forma fisica.



Tra le altre cose sono successe: Sanscemo, Ibra-Lukaku, i rinnovi.

MA SOPRATTUTTO: la gestione atletica e la preparazione fisica.
I continui infortuni hanno creato un cane che si morde la coda: abbiamo sopperito fino a dicembre, poi nel momento in cui servivano forze fresche ancora più infortuni... chi rientra si riferma... dai è assurdo.
Il Milan del 2012 crollò per mille infortuni, ma arrivò secondo visto che aveva ancora signori giocatori.
Questo che può fare? Nulla di più di oggi.


----------



## unbreakable (3 Marzo 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> È questione di tecnica, anche. Con la Roma abbiamo fatto un’ottima partita, ma ci hanno lasciato spazio. Questa squadra NON ha la tecnica, se mancano Ibra, Chala e Bennacer, per sfangarla contro squadre chiuse, è inutile. Leao è micidiale in campo aperto ma si ferma lì, nello stretto non vale una sega, spalle alla porta men che meno.



Questa era una partita ideale per una torre come mandukic


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (3 Marzo 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Anche tu...dai x fortuna siamo secondi fossimo sesti ti butteresti dal balcone?



Mi ricorda l'ultimo anno di Gattuso quando dicevamo sempre "tanto siamo quarti" anche quando le altre perdevano e noi non vincevamo da 1 mese e mezzo, poi alla fine lo abbiamo preso in quel posto senza vasellina.


----------



## diavoloINme (3 Marzo 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> È questione di tecnica, anche. Con la Roma abbiamo fatto un’ottima partita, ma ci hanno lasciato spazio. Questa squadra NON ha la tecnica, se mancano Ibra, Chala e Bennacer, per sfangarla contro squadre chiuse, è inutile. Leao è micidiale in campo aperto ma si ferma lì, nello stretto non vale una sega, spalle alla porta men che meno.



Questo era prevedibile ma allora lasciamo palla agli altri e abbassiamoci.
Non ricordo una parata seria del loro portiere. 
Possesso palla sterile e inutile.


----------



## Lambro (3 Marzo 2021)

In mezzo a tutta la nostra delusione mi vien quasi da ridere, millesimo rigore stagionale e causato per l'ennesimo fallo completamente inutile ed insensato che va a far compagnia ad altri rigori assurdi che ci stan salvando la stagione.
RioAve al 120esimo
Sampdoria con Theo che colpiscdi testa e quello con le mani per aria mentre il pallone sta per uscire a 20 metri dalla porta
Bologna con il loro difensore che fa bagher con tutte e due le mani su un cross
Stella Rossa altro bagher su un tiro destinato al secondo anello di Krunic
ed infine oggi con un cross innocuo e questo che salta con le braccia alte quasi a volerla schiacciare oltre la rete.

Quest'anno tutta la sfortuna avuta con gli infortuni ci è tornata indietro con un culo sui rigori a dir poco incredibile.

Cmq ci avevo visto bene che se pareggiavamo oggi sarebbe stato grasso che colava, ormai contro questi qua sono tutte partite uguali, se non hai il fuoriclasse a risolvere perdi o pareggi.
Vero che han messo in difficoltà tutti, ma poi vedi la classifica e non capisci come facciano ad essere lì.


----------



## diavoloINme (3 Marzo 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Tra le altre cose sono successe: Sanscemo, Ibra-Lukaku, i rinnovi.
> 
> MA SOPRATTUTTO: la gestione atletica e la preparazione fisica.
> I continui infortuni hanno creato un cane che si morde la coda: abbiamo sopperito fino a dicembre, poi nel momento in cui servivano forze fresche ancora più infortuni... chi rientra si riferma... dai è assurdo.
> ...



Perdiamo un giocatore a partita.
Non è possibile


----------



## Le Grand Milan (3 Marzo 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Infatti.
> 
> Questo col loro anticalcio hanno imbrigliato perfino l’Inda, e ci avrebbero costretto al pari anche all’andata se Ibra non avesse inventato una rovesciata (peraltro fu decisivo anche sul primo goal).
> 
> *Le squadre come l’Udinese le batti se hai tanto talento in campo*, con giocatorini come quelli che avevamo in campo stasera (mancavano tutti quelli con un minimo di fosforo nei piedi, Ibra, Ismael, Chala) non ti batte (a meno che il tuo portiere non faccia papere assurde come stasera) ma rischi di non segnargli manco in 180 minuti.



Giustissima la tua osservazione. Con ste squadrette di mer.. devi essere forte nello stretto e Benny e Chahla sono tecnicamente bravissimi . Ibra è un mix di potenza e tecnica sopraffina. Non ci avevo pensato prima della partita pero la tua disamina non fa una grinza


----------



## Buciadignho (3 Marzo 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Il gruppo non ha l'entusiasmo di prima, è chiaro che qualcosa è successo.
> *Leao ha giocato per farci il favore, diaz e hauge idem. *
> Non può essere solo una questione di forma fisica.



Non fa nemmeno finta eh, veramente sembra che sia lui a pagarci lo stipendio... Peccato, veramente peccato perché avrebbe delle doti pazzesche, io non me le scordo l'andata contro l'Inter e contro la Roma, quando é in una serata del genere siamo un'altra squadra, ma la verità é che probabilmente non sarà mai un giocatore che puo ripetere certe prestazioni 10/15 volte di fila. Peccato.


----------



## JoKeR (3 Marzo 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Perdiamo un giocatore a partita.
> Non è possibile



Siamo anche capaci di fare di più.
A Roma ne abbiamo persi 3 in 20 minuti.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (3 Marzo 2021)

unbreakable ha scritto:


> Condivido..Atalanta e Juventus sono già in champions ovvio pure l inter..ce un posto..e le altre sono altalenanti..certo la roma fa paura perché non sbaglia una partita con le squadrette..a mio modo di vedere



La Roma deve ancora affrontare Napoli, Atalanta, Inter e Lazio come scontri diretti (fino ad ora non ne ha vinto nemmeno uno), noi come scontri diretti abbiamo solo Napoli, Juve e Atalanta. 

Quindi non solo siamo in vantaggio negli scontri diretti con la Roma, non solo abbiamo sei punti in più, ma loro hanno uno scontro diretto in più da affrontare rispetto a noi, da qui a fine campionato (e loro sono decisamente peggio di noi negli scontri diretti).

Certo, non dobbiamo suicidarci, ma basterebbe questo, appunto: non suicidarsi.

Sinceramente stasera ero preparato mentalmente ad una partita del genere, molti sottovalutano questa cosa ma questi avevano imbrigliato del tutto l’Inda, e all’andata avrebbero pareggiato anche con noi se Zlatan non avesse tirato fuori il coniglio dal cilindro.

Se a questo aggiungiamo che ci mancavano tutti gli uomini di qualità sinceramente avevo grossi dubbi sulla vittoria stasera. Dubbi diventati certezze dopo la papera di Donnarumma.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (3 Marzo 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> La Roma deve ancora affrontare Napoli, Atalanta, Inter e Lazio come scontri diretti (fino ad ora non ne ha vinto nemmeno uno), noi come scontri diretti abbiamo solo Napoli, Juve e Atalanta.
> 
> Quindi non solo siamo in vantaggio negli scontri diretti con la Roma, non solo abbiamo sei punti in più, ma loro hanno uno scontro diretti in più da affrontare rispetto a noi, da qui a fine campionato (e loro sono decisamente peggio di noi negli scontri diretti).
> 
> ...



Io questi li odio. Sono l'anticalcio. Picchiano come fabbri,e appena li sfiori cadono come sacchi di patate, poi contro la juve ne prendono 3 in scioltezza,mi fanno vomitare, spero vadano in serie B per sempre


----------



## milanhearts (3 Marzo 2021)

Comunque sia maledetta l'Europa League, quei tre preliminari e giocare ogni tre giorni ci sta distruggendo la stagione e i giocatori più forti


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (3 Marzo 2021)

milanhearts ha scritto:


> Comunque sia maledetta l'Europa League, quei tre preliminari e giocare ogni tre giorni ci sta distruggendo la stagione e i giocatori più forti



I nostri preparatori ci stanno distruggendo la stagione, come da dieci anni a questa parte.

Ripeto, in 10 anni avremo avuto due stagioni con un numero normale di infortuni, per il resto 7/8 stagioni di ecatombe totale. Questa non è sfiga, non è casualità, è incapacità dolosa.


----------



## willcoyote85 (3 Marzo 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> *Il gruppo non ha l'entusiasmo di prima*, è chiaro che qualcosa è successo.
> Leao ha giocato per farci il favore, diaz e hauge idem.
> Non può essere solo una questione di forma fisica.



l'ho scritto talmente tante volte il perchè che ormai lo sa pure la mia tastiera.
tutto previsto. da 2 mesi.

sono stanco, sono imbufalito. mi sa che il campionato non lo guardo più. non si possono fare certi errori.


----------



## sottoli (3 Marzo 2021)

Comunque che noia il calcio italiano , ma dove vogliamo andare? Ma chi vuoi sia interessato a ste partite?
La capolista catenaccio e contropiede con la punta di 2 metri
15 squadre che o fanno catenaccio o la mettono solo sulla corsa e pestano come fabbri
Poi appena varchiamo i confini schiaffi da tutti
Come si può cambiare questa tendenza? Qua finiamo come l'eredivise
Anzi, almeno la i talenti possono esprimersi, qua vengono presi a scarpate o imbrigliati in 30 partite l'anno in cui l'avversario difende in 14 uomini
Che vomito


----------



## willcoyote85 (3 Marzo 2021)

RickyKaka22 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi dovete pensare al bilancio...se non apprezzate il lavoro di Paolo e pioli nonostante l'ultimo periodo pieno di infortuni...che dire...



35M leao
35M tonali
4M ingaggio manzu
7,5M ibra che non gioca mai
7 donnarumma e lo vogliono rinnovare.

è mldini che deve pensare al bilancio, anzi a cambiar mestiere, secondo me.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (3 Marzo 2021)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Giustissima la tua osservazione. Con ste squadrette di mer.. devi essere forte nello stretto e Benny e Chahla sono tecnicamente bravissimi . Ibra è un mix di potenza e tecnica sopraffina. Non ci avevo pensato prima della partita pero la tua disamina non fa una grinza



Ma è evidente, sono convinto ad esempio che col Sassuolo, ben più forte dell’Udinese, avremmo vinto anche coi giocatorini messi in campo stasera, perché ti lasciano spazio e lì un asinello con gamba come Leao va a nozze.

Ma con squadre come l’Udinese serve CLASSE per vincere, la classe di Ibra, di Chala, di Bennacer, tutta la classe che mancava stasera.

Con queste squadre qui l’avere i muli veloci e basta, che sanno solo correre ma come tecnica nello stretto e capacità di inventare sono a zero, non conta una sega.


----------



## willcoyote85 (3 Marzo 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Anche tu...dai x fortuna siamo secondi fossimo sesti ti butteresti dal balcone?



abbiamo buttato via tutto a gennaio. è così chiaro.

avevamo creato una magia e ci abbiam sputato sopra. ovvio che sia incapacità. la magia non torna tutti gli anni.


----------



## JoKeR (3 Marzo 2021)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Io questi li odio. Sono l'anticalcio. Picchiano come fabbri,e appena li sfiori cadono come sacchi di patate, poi contro la juve ne prendono 3 in scioltezza,mi fanno vomitare, spero vadano in serie B per sempre



Ne prendono 3 in scioltezza anche contro la Roma.
Assurdo, emblema della serie A l'abbraccio ad inizio partita dei giocatori dell'Udinese... questi giocano solo quando vogliono loro.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (3 Marzo 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ma è evidente, sono convinto ad esempio che col Sassuolo, ben più forte dell’Udinese, avremmo vinto anche coi giocatorini messi in campo stasera, perché ti lasciano spazio e lì un asinello con gamba come Leao va a nozze.
> 
> Ma con squadre come l’Udinese serve CLASSE per vincere, la classe di Ibra, di Chala, di Bennacer, tutta la classe che mancava stasera.
> 
> Con queste squadre qui l’avere i muli veloci e basta, che sanno solo correre ma come tecnica nello stretto e capacità di inventare sono a zero, non conta una sega.



Quoto tutto.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (3 Marzo 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Ne prendono 3 in scioltezza anche contro la Roma.
> Assurdo, emblema della serie A l'abbraccio ad inizio partita dei giocatori dell'Udinese... questi giocano solo quando vogliono loro.



Io avevo avvertito tutti Domenica che questi qui contro di noi avrebbero giocato come gli Alleati in “fuga per la vittoria” dell’81, mi sono beccato del complottista/terrapiattista/rettiliano ecc. 

Contro di noi e l’Inda l’Udinese è sempre in missione.


----------



## JoKeR (3 Marzo 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Io avevo avvertito tutti Domenica che questi qui contro di noi avrebbero giocato come gli Alleati in “fuga per la vittoria” dell’81, mi sono beccato del complottista/terrapiattista/rettiliano ecc.
> 
> Contro di noi e l’Inda l’Udinese è sempre in missione.



Lo dici a me???
L'ho scritto due settimane fa che Udinese e Verona ci avrebbero fermato.
Avevo 50 euro sul 2 dell'Udinese, fa te.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (3 Marzo 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> 35M leao
> 35M tonali
> 4M ingaggio manzu
> 7,5M ibra che non gioca mai
> ...



Leao lo ha preso Leonardo mi sa, Donnarumma per forza deve farlo rinnovare, altrimenti lo perdi a 0.


----------



## rossonero71 (3 Marzo 2021)

Abbiamo buttato 2 punti.

Meitė Kessie Kjaer i migliori insieme naturalmente a Donnarumma.


----------



## Nevergiveup (3 Marzo 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> 35M leao
> 35M tonali
> 4M ingaggio manzu
> 7,5M ibra che non gioca mai
> ...



Hai la memoria corta però ragazzo Donnarumma non piglia 7 milioni per colpa di Maldini, Ibra puoi dire quello che vuoi ma ha preso una banda di ragazzini a metà classifica e li ha portati a lottare nelle zone alte della classifica e coi giovani non son mai buttati i soldi. 

Il vero errore è stato il Manzo punto. Però è arrivato Tomori insieme che non è banale in un mercato di gennaio...ti trovo costantemente prevenuto.


----------



## mil77 (3 Marzo 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> abbiamo buttato via tutto a gennaio. è così chiaro.
> 
> avevamo creato una magia e ci abbiam sputato sopra. ovvio che sia incapacità. la magia non torna tutti gli anni.



Su quello ti do ragione. È da tempo che dico che il vero mercato buono è stato fatto quando c'era anche Boban. Gli altri mercati leonardo/maldini e maldini/massara praticamente un disastro. Di tutti quelli presi gli unici buoni sono Tomori e Tonali


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (3 Marzo 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Lo dici a me???
> L'ho scritto due settimane fa che Udinese e Verona ci avrebbero fermato.
> Avevo 50 euro sul 2 dell'Udinese, fa te.



Si sì lo so, infatti Domenica eri dalla mia parte.

Ora bisogna vincere a Verona, il Verona non si chiude come l’Udinese.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (3 Marzo 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Si sì lo so, infatti Domenica eri dalla mia parte.
> 
> Ora bisogna vincere a Verona, il Verona non si chiude come l’Udinese.



Purtroppo per vincere bisogna segnare, cosa che al momento è pura utopia con l'attacco che abbiamo.


----------



## JoKeR (3 Marzo 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Si sì lo so, infatti Domenica eri dalla mia parte.
> 
> Ora bisogna vincere a Verona, il Verona non si chiude come l’Udinese.



Il problema è che se Rebic e Leao giocano come oggi non segneremo mai, anche se il Verona gioca più aperto.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (3 Marzo 2021)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Purtroppo per vincere bisogna segnare, cosa che al momento è pura utopia con l'attacco che abbiamo.



Il Verona comunque come impostazione di gioco è più simile alla Roma che all’Udinese, non è una squadra che pensa solo a distruggere il gioco altrui.

Servono i tre punti lì, poche balle.

E dovrà giocare Memento Mori, perché nel Verona c’è Lasagna che è una delle (innumerevoli) bestie nere di Romagnoli.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (3 Marzo 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Il problema è che se Rebic e Leao giocano come oggi non segneremo mai, anche se il Verona gioca più aperto.



Rebic e Leao hanno giocato così anche per “merito” dell’Udinese. Sono giocatori di gamba ma tecnicamente limitati (ovviamente Leao tecnicamente è meno limitato di Rebic, ma nello stretto fa pena), se gli chiudi tutti gli spazi è finita.


----------



## willcoyote85 (3 Marzo 2021)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Hai la memoria corta però ragazzo Donnarumma non piglia 7 milioni per colpa di Maldini, Ibra puoi dire quello che vuoi ma ha preso una banda di ragazzini a metà classifica e li ha portati a lottare nelle zone alte della classifica e coi giovani non son mai buttati i soldi.
> 
> Il vero errore è stato il Manzo punto. Però è arrivato Tomori insieme che non è banale in un mercato di gennaio...ti trovo costantemente prevenuto.



donnarummma ha un'offerta di rinnovo da 7,5 sul tavolo fatta da maldini, proprio lui.
ibra non gioca mai.

prevenuto? opinioni. ci vediamo a fine stagione.
ma anche se dovessimo arrivare miracolosamente 4i con altri 10 rigori la squadra è costruita da schifo. questo è il vero problema.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (3 Marzo 2021)

Se non sbaglio è il terzo anno di fila che li freghiamo nel recupero, ricordo il gol di Romagnoli al 97' due anni fa ad Udine, il gol di Rebic nel ritorno l'anno scorso al 94' e il rigore di Kessie oggi al 95'.


----------



## gabri65 (3 Marzo 2021)

sottoli ha scritto:


> Comunque che noia il calcio italiano , ma dove vogliamo andare? Ma chi vuoi sia interessato a ste partite?
> La capolista catenaccio e contropiede con la punta di 2 metri
> 15 squadre che o fanno catenaccio o la mettono solo sulla corsa e pestano come fabbri
> Poi appena varchiamo i confini schiaffi da tutti
> ...



Vero.

La soluzione sarebbe che le squadre migliorino, tutte, ma specialmente di questi tempi non sembra il caso. Poi abbiamo un sistema marcio.

Dovresti allestire una squadra come fanno gli altri, corridori dopati e picchiatori, ma dopo tre giornate, con il nostro status, giocheremmo con la primavera dopo gli ammoniti e gli espulsi. Inoltre non rientra nel nostro DNA, saremmo snaturati.

La via d'uscita è cercare di migliorare la qualità a livelli di eccellenza e scardinare le difese avversarie più chiuse con ampie soluzioni. Ma servono uomini concentrati e che non guardano sempre al rinnovo milionario. Hai detto niente.

Servono uomini che hanno rendimento costante e non fanno le superstars. Patti chiari ed amicizia lunga. Le partite devono tornare ad essere prevedibili, con le scarse devi in media vincere.

Leao ha i mezzi tecnici ma ne gioca una sì e 5 no? Via.
Theo è disposto a maturare? Ok. Altrimenti via.
Donnarumma vuole 10M. Bene. Ma alla prima papera te ne levo 2. Senza discussioni. Altrimenti via.
Ibrahimovic serve? Bene. Ma basta Sanremo. Altrimenti il progetto va a meretrici.
Rebic ne gioca una da campione e una da cialtrone? Che si decida, altrimenti aria.
Castillejo non è più un ragazzino, o gioca sempre come inizio anno oppure basta così.

E così via. E' bene che si decida una linea di ferro, altrimenti non ne usciamo prima di altri 10 anni.


----------



## bmb (3 Marzo 2021)

Come al solito quando facciamo pena preferisco far sbollire la rabbia prima di esprimere un concetto. Questa sera si è capito dopo circa 10 minuti che non l'avremmo mai vinta, vuoi per il pullman piazzato davanti la loro porta, vuoi perché Rebic si vedeva che si è allenato male questi due giorni, Leao non è adatto a queste partite, Castillejo non è adatto al gioco del calcio e Diaz non è adatto a giocare con gli adulti. Poi ovviamente l'unico giocatore che sta migliorando partita dopo partita esce tra primo e secondo tempo e lo scempio è completo. Se poi ci si mette anche Gigio a complicare le cose, bisogna pure ringraziare il destino che ci ha fatto pareggiare al 95'. 

Il fatto è che continuando a perdere pedine fondamentali e giocando ogni tre giorni le magagne vengon tutte fuori, ed effettivamente con quello che avevamo a disposizione stasera un pareggio era abbastanza pronosticabile. 

Il problema è che nelle prossime partite la situazione sarà sempre la stessa, e quindi ci aspettano altre 2-3 gare di stenti.


----------



## Lineker10 (3 Marzo 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Il Verona comunque come impostazione di gioco è più simile alla Roma che all’Udinese, non è una squadra che pensa solo a distruggere il gioco altrui.
> 
> Servono i tre punti lì, poche balle.
> 
> E dovrà giocare Memento Mori, perché nel Verona c’è Lasagna che è una delle (innumerevoli) bestie nere di Romagnoli.



Il Verona è la terza miglior difesa dopo Inter e Juve.

Ci sarà da divertirsi, altro che Udinese.

Corriamo il serio rischio di un altro Spezia.


----------



## diavoloINme (3 Marzo 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Rebic e Leao hanno giocato così anche per “merito” dell’Udinese. Sono giocatori di gamba ma tecnicamente limitati (ovviamente Leao tecnicamente è meno limitato di Rebic, ma nello stretto fa pena), se gli chiudi tutti gli spazi è finita.



Hanno giocato molto male anche i terzini ed esterni.
Se arrivi sul fondo e scarichi sempre dietro quando sfondi?
Mi sarei aspettato diaz in fascia destra quando è entrato Hauge a sinistra. 

L'Udinese è una squadraccia e lo si sapeva.


----------



## JoKeR (3 Marzo 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Rebic e Leao hanno giocato così anche per “merito” dell’Udinese. Sono giocatori di gamba ma tecnicamente limitati (ovviamente Leao tecnicamente è meno limitato di Rebic, ma nello stretto fa pena), se gli chiudi tutti gli spazi è finita.



Fino ad un certo punto, nel senso che nel primo tempo Rebic ha sbagliato tutto.
E Leao nella ripresa, anche in mezzo alle linee non ha toccato un pallone.

Non sono giocatori costanti, forse un pò di più il croato quando gioca con Ibra.

Ma io e te la verità la sappiamo (non ci vuole un genio): questa squadra senza Ibra vale un decimo.
E purtroppo a me dispiace perchè Zlatan ha 40 anni, si rompe spesso, è un catalizzatore, guadagna un botto... ma questa è la verità e la dedica a quelli che dicono che giochiamo meglio senza di lui... si certo, giochiamo meglio, con questa rosa, quando le squadre sono a viso aperto. Altrimenti non vinciamo un contrasto manco per sbaglio.

Avere basato la nostra stagione interamente su Zlatan è stato un grande errore, abbiamo provato a rimediare con un altro errore... boh... senza l'acquisto di un centravanti serio non andremo mai da nessuna parte.
Ci dovremmo accontentare, e sarebbe oro per quanto facciamo pena sul mercato, di Belotti.


----------



## willcoyote85 (3 Marzo 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Su quello ti do ragione. È da tempo che dico che il vero mercato buono è stato fatto quando c'era anche Boban. Gli altri mercati leonardo/maldini e maldini/massara praticamente un disastro. Di tutti quelli presi gli unici buoni sono Tomori e Tonali



sei il 1o che lo ammette, o il 2o. sono sollevato.
veramente ho una tristezza che non ti immagini.
c'ho sperato ma dopo gennaio ero sicuro andasse tutto in vacca ed eccoci qui.

ancora.........


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (3 Marzo 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Il Verona è la terza miglior difesa dopo Inter e Juve.
> 
> Ci sarà da divertirsi, altro che Udinese.
> 
> Corriamo il serio rischio di un altro Spezia.



Se faremo una prestazione come a Roma possiamo farcela, alla fine dipende da noi.

In caso di un’altra Spezia Pioli dovrà saltare prima che salti il quarto posto. Siamo a 53 punti a 13 giornate dalla fine, suicidarci quest’anno sarebbe di una gravità inaudita, oltre a condannarci alla mediocrità dei Leao, degli Hauge, dei Krunic ecc per il prossimo lustro.


----------



## willcoyote85 (3 Marzo 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Si sì lo so, infatti Domenica eri dalla mia parte.
> 
> Ora bisogna vincere a Verona, il Verona non si chiude come l’Udinese.



cosa hanno in comune

juve
atalanta
spezia
inter
udinese
stella rossa

solo una cosa, un avversario scarso. una squadra costruita su uno che non c'è mai.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (3 Marzo 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> sei il 1o che lo ammette, o il 2o. sono sollevato.
> veramente ho una tristezza che non ti immagini.
> c'ho sperato ma dopo gennaio ero sicuro andasse tutto in vacca ed eccoci qui.
> 
> ancora.........



A dire il vero credo sia opinione comune che il mercato di quest'anno sia stato mediocre, in pratica abbiamo preso 2 giocatori buoni e basta (Tomori e Tonali).


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Marzo 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Io avevo avvertito tutti Domenica che questi qui contro di noi avrebbero giocato come gli Alleati in “fuga per la vittoria” dell’81, mi sono beccato del complottista/terrapiattista/rettiliano ecc.
> 
> Contro di noi e l’Inda l’Udinese è sempre in missione.



Beh ma l'Udinese non è che abbia fatto questo partitone con il coltello tra i denti. Anzi, direi che ha fatto altamente defecare.
Siamo noi che per errori o assenze siamo riusciti a fare peggio...


----------



## mil77 (3 Marzo 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> sei il 1o che lo ammette, o il 2o. sono sollevato.
> veramente ho una tristezza che non ti immagini.
> c'ho sperato ma dopo gennaio ero sicuro andasse tutto in vacca ed eccoci qui.
> 
> ancora.........



Ecco una differenza...io non ci ho mai creduto e ho sempre pensato fosse un successo arrivare tra le prime 4. Forse è x quello che adesso sono più tranquillo. Siamo ancora a + 6 sul quarto posto (anzi +7 x lo scontro diretto con la roma)


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (3 Marzo 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> cosa hanno in comune
> 
> juve
> atalanta
> ...



E considerando chi avremmo potuto prendere al posto dell’”uno che non c’è mai” (ossia un carneade che non sposta manco le sedie di casa, figuriamoci gli equilibri) c’è anche da ringraziare che il medesimo “uno che non c’è mai” ci abbia risolto diverse partite irrisolvibili quest’anno (all’andata con Udinese, Napoli, il Derby, il Bologna al ritorno ecc), altrimenti ora saremmo nella migliore delle ipotesi con gli stessi punti della Lazio.


----------



## willcoyote85 (3 Marzo 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Ecco una differenza...io non ci ho mai creduto e ho sempre pensato fosse un successo arrivare tra le prime 4. Forse è x quello che adesso sono più tranquillo. Siamo ancora a + 6 sul quarto posto (anzi +7 x lo scontro diretto con la roma)



sempre detto anche io delle prime 4.

ma io parlo di progetto... per me è completamente naufragato.


----------



## willcoyote85 (3 Marzo 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> E considerando chi avremmo potuto prendere al posto dell’”uno che non c’è mai” (ossia un carneade che non sposta manco le sedie di casa, figuriamoci gli equilibri) c’è anche da ringraziare che il medesimo “uno che non c’è mai” ci abbia risolto diverse partite irrisolvibili quest’anno (all’andata con Udinese, Napoli, il Derby, il Bologna al ritorno ecc), altrimenti ora saremmo nella migliore delle ipotesi con gli stessi punti della Lazio.



tu sei fortissimo in italiano, storia e lingue straniere. ma in matematica secondo me mica tanto..


----------



## mil77 (3 Marzo 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> sempre detto anche io delle prime 4.
> 
> ma io parlo di progetto... per me è completamente naufragato.



Quello lo scopriremo a fine Maggio. Se andiamo in champion x me il Milan, vista anche la situazione delle altre, farà un bel mercato


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (3 Marzo 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> tu sei fortissimo in italiano, storia e lingue straniere. ma in matematica secondo me mica tanto..



Tu vuoi dire che coi soldi risparmiati sull’ingaggio di Ibra e Manzu avremmo potuto prendere un top là davanti, giusto? Dimentichi però una cosa: avremmo potuto pagare un ingaggio da top ma ci sarebbe stato pure il cartellino (perché Ibra e Manzu sono arrivati a zero).

P.s: comunque si, in matematica facevo defecare.


----------



## mil77 (3 Marzo 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Hanno giocato molto male anche i terzini ed esterni.
> Se arrivi sul fondo e scarichi sempre dietro quando sfondi?
> Mi sarei aspettato diaz in fascia destra quando è entrato Hauge a sinistra.
> 
> L'Udinese è una squadraccia e lo si sapeva.



Non sono d'accordo Kalulu non ha giocato male e c'era sempre, se poi casti non gliela dava mai non è colpa sua...su Diaz stendiamo un velo pietoso...se non combina nulla in una partita da spazi stretti ideali x piccolino veloce dribblomane non vedo come possa fare qualcosa in altre partite...


----------



## JoKeR (4 Marzo 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Non sono d'accordo Kalulu non ha giocato male e c'era sempre, se poi casti non gliela dava mai non è colpa sua...su Duaz stendiamo un velo pietoso...se non combina nulla in una partita da spazi stretti ideali x piccolino veloce dribblomane non vedo come possa fare qualcosa in altre partite...



Vero... Pierre ha sbagliato un cross ed un appoggio in 60 minuti.
Per il resto sempre dentro la partita, attento e pronto a sovrapporsi.
Era sempre lì ad accompagnare l'azione, ma non c'era nulla da accompagnare perchè sappiamo che Casticoso perde sempre tutti i tempi di gioco.
Kalulu 6 pieno.

Hernandez dall'altra parte ha fatto tre errori da matita blu, ma in questo non è aiutato dal mister.
E' evidente che nel 2021 si sarebbe dovuta trovare un'alternativa.
Hernandez potrebbe essere un quinto come Hakimi, inutile fargli fare il quarto quando l'avversario ha un solo centravanti.
Dovremmo passare a 3 con l'inserimento di Tomori, o almeno provare qualcosa di diverso, dato il fatto che subiamo troppo e che Hernandez alto avrebbe meno campo da attaccare ok... ma avrebbe anche meno campo da coprire e potrebbe essere più lucido.
Oggi era una partita in cui provare un 3-4-1-2 per esempio.
Ringhio fa pena ma se ricordate ogni tanto giocammo a 3 per non prenderle e avevamo una rosa inferiore.
Stasera, senza estro in attacco, Theo andava alzato, ma senza l'onere difensivo (tanto è vero che in difesa ha sbagliato due-tre volte, di cui una gravissima).


----------



## diavoloINme (4 Marzo 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Non sono d'accordo Kalulu non ha giocato male e c'era sempre, se poi casti non gliela dava mai non è colpa sua...su Diaz stendiamo un velo pietoso...se non combina nulla in una partita da spazi stretti ideali x piccolino veloce dribblomane non vedo come possa fare qualcosa in altre partite...



Kalulu ha giocato molte palle ma si è limitato a finta e contro finta per poi o sbagliare il cross o scaricare palla al compagno. 
Quando trovi squadre che difendono coi quinti i terzini devono sfondare e giocare bene tecnicamente. 
Oggi nessuno tra samu ,rebic ,kalulu e theo in fascia ha mai saltato un uomo. 
Il castello avversario lo si fa crollare solo con la qualità..
Il giro palla lento e sterile serve solo a far posizionare gli avversari. 
Io avrei messo diaz in fascia per fargli prendere palla e provare a saltare l'uomo. 
Se ne salti almeno uno generi poi scalate avversarie e superiorità numerica..
Non ci siamo riusciti mai. 
E a calcio se non vinci un duello individuale è dura vincere la partita.


----------



## RickyKaka22 (4 Marzo 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> 35M leao
> 35M tonali
> 4M ingaggio manzu
> 7,5M ibra che non gioca mai
> ...



Dobbiamo essere solo grati a Paolo....grande uomo e diventerà un grande dirigente...Leao sarà un crack se gioca nel calcio che conta europeo non squadre che vengono a fare il catenaccio...Sandro sta crescendo partita dopo partita...su Manzu ho dei dubbi ma qualcuno bisognava prenderlo! Gigio li merita tutti!


----------



## Ambrole (4 Marzo 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Kalulu ha giocato molte palle ma si è limitato a finta e contro finta per poi o sbagliare il cross o scaricare palla al compagno.
> Quando trovi squadre che difendono coi quinti i terzini devono sfondare e giocare bene tecnicamente.
> Oggi nessuno tra samu ,rebic ,kalulu e theo in fascia ha mai saltato un uomo.
> Il castello avversario lo si fa crollare solo con la qualità..
> ...



Perfettamente d'accordo.
Kalulu sta simpatico a tutti e credo che da terzino possa fare bene, però stasera ha fatto ne più né meno quello che fa dalot, quando è entrato Calabria si è vista la differenza. Diaz non doveva uscire, stasera rebic leao e casti hanno toppato in pieno, Diaz stava facendo bene e saele quando è entrato ha fatto buone cose.
Hauge inesistente


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (4 Marzo 2021)

16 rigori in (per ora) 25 partite giocate.

Se per disgrazia non si arrivasse almeno quarti e riuscissimo nell’impresa mai riuscita a nessuno nella storia del calcio (questo è bene sottolinearlo sempre, che sarebbe un UNICUM MONDIALE nella storia di QUALSIASI campionato professionistico in ogni continente ) di arrivare quinti da campioni d’inverno e nonostante un numero di rigori a favore da record mondiale di tutti i tempi, ci dovremmo andare a nascondere tutti, ma davvero tutti, dal primo dei dirigenti, ai giocatori, fino all’ultimo dei tifosi. 

Passo e chiudo.


----------



## Walker (4 Marzo 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> sempre detto anche io delle prime 4.
> 
> ma io parlo di progetto... per me è completamente naufragato.


Da quando sono iscritto al forum non ho mai letto, o non sono riuscito a leggere un solo post positivo da parte tua.
Solo critiche, e nemmeno tanto costruttive, anche quando per lunghi mesi asfaltavamo tutti.
A questo punto, dato che hai già sentenziato il De Profundis, sarebbe interessante sapere quale sarebbe la tua visione di Milan, dallo staff tecnico a quello dirigenziale, e naturalmente la rosa dei giocatori, dato che secondo te abbiamo una mandria di brocchi, praticamente nessuno escluso.
Potresti candidarti tu come DS al posto di Maldini, che consideri un incapace totale.
O magari sostituire Pioli, mettendo così in pratica i tuoi infallibili schemi di gioco.
Sempre che i giocatori non siano troppo scarsi per un tecnico della tua levatura.


----------



## willcoyote85 (4 Marzo 2021)

Walker ha scritto:


> Da quando sono iscritto al forum non ho mai letto, o non sono riuscito a leggere un solo post positivo da parte tua.
> Solo critiche, e nemmeno tanto costruttive, anche quando per lunghi mesi asfaltavamo tutti.
> A questo punto, dato che hai già sentenziato il De Profundis, sarebbe interessante sapere quale sarebbe la tua visione di Milan, dallo staff tecnico a quello dirigenziale, e naturalmente la rosa dei giocatori, dato che secondo te abbiamo una mandria di brocchi, praticamente nessuno escluso.
> Potresti candidarti tu come DS al posto di Maldini, che consideri un incapace totale.
> ...



se s crivi un post così devi essere sicuro che quel che scrivi sia la realtà.
se mi leggessi avresti tutte le risposte e capiresti che almeno la metà di quel che hai detto non mi appartiene.


----------



## willcoyote85 (4 Marzo 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> 16 rigori in (per ora) 25 partite giocate.
> 
> Se per disgrazia non si arrivasse almeno quarti e riuscissimo nell’impresa mai riuscita a nessuno nella storia del calcio (questo è bene sottolinearlo sempre, che sarebbe un UNICUM MONDIALE nella storia di QUALSIASI campionato professionistico in ogni continente ) di arrivare quinti da campioni d’inverno e nonostante un numero di rigori a favore da record mondiale di tutti i tempi, ci dovremmo andare a nascondere tutti, ma davvero tutti, dal primo dei dirigenti, ai giocatori, fino all’ultimo dei tifosi.
> 
> Passo e chiudo.



a parte il fatto dei campioni d'inverno ti quoto. 16 rigori e far una fatica simile è sconvolgente. non vinciamo mai 2-0. MAI
sempre partite tirate fino al 100° minuto.
i tifosi sono vittime, non devono nascondersi. a parte qualcuno che ha fatto troppo il gradasso ma vabbè lo possiamo perdonare. 

roma-lazio-napoli. il napoli ormai lo vedo fuori, non ha margini per fare dei filotti secondo me. roma avrà la coppa e lazio no.
speriamo in una penalizzazione della lazio. entrambe perderanno punti per strada... come noi. sarà una guerra.
domenica per me è già da croce sopra per dire..


----------



## Manue (4 Marzo 2021)

Raga però dobbiamo anche essere onesti, 
questa rosa non è mai al 100%... mai

Facciamoci 3-4 mesi come l'Inter, con 0 infortuni, poi possiamo parlarne...

sembra una scusa, ma è la realtà.

Perdere punti per strada, è inevitabile...


----------



## Walker (4 Marzo 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> se s crivi un post così devi essere sicuro che quel che scrivi sia la realtà.
> se mi leggessi avresti tutte le risposte e capiresti che almeno la metà di quel che hai detto non mi appartiene.


Allora sarò stato sfortunato, fatto sta che un post che non sia negativo devo ancora trovarlo.
E aspetto ancora la tua "visione" di Milan.
O è sufficiente sparare sempre a zero su tutto e tutti?


----------



## Walker (4 Marzo 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> se s crivi un post così devi essere sicuro che quel che scrivi sia la realtà.
> se mi leggessi avresti tutte le risposte e capiresti che almeno la metà di quel che hai detto non mi appartiene.


Ah, ci tengo a precisare, nulla di personale eh, ci mancherebbe altro.
Solo che a volte mi piacerebbe leggere qualche critica in meno e qualche proposta in più, solo questo.


----------



## bmb (4 Marzo 2021)

Manue ha scritto:


> Raga però dobbiamo anche essere onesti,
> questa rosa non è mai al 100%... mai
> 
> Facciamoci 3-4 mesi come l'Inter, con 0 infortuni, poi possiamo parlarne...
> ...



Chissà invece dove sarebbe l'inter facendo 3 4 mesi come noi. Tra Napoli e Lazio?


----------



## Zlatan87 (4 Marzo 2021)

Comunque è inutile girarci intorno, la colpa è anche di Pioli.
Non ribaltiamo MAI una partita, ve ne siete accorti? Alcune preparate malissimo, lo sapevano anche i muri che l'Udinese avrebbe giocato così, ma noi non variamo mai il nostro spartito, nemmeno a partita in corso o in emergenza.
Poche scuse ieri sera, un gol all'Udinese lo dovevi fare, senza se e senza ma... quando non trovi il colpo del singoli (e da noi pochi ce l'hanno) qualcosa Pioli doveva inventarsi tatticamente. Invece niente a sbattere contro il muro per tutto il match. Sono molto inca e deluso...


----------



## JoKeR (4 Marzo 2021)

Zlatan87 ha scritto:


> Comunque è inutile girarci intorno, la colpa è anche di Pioli.
> Non ribaltiamo MAI una partita, ve ne siete accorti? Alcune preparate malissimo, lo sapevano anche i muri che l'Udinese avrebbe giocato così, ma noi non variamo mai il nostro spartito, nemmeno a partita in corso o in emergenza.
> Poche scuse ieri sera, un gol all'Udinese lo dovevi fare, senza se e senza ma... quando non trovi il colpo del singoli (e da noi pochi ce l'hanno) qualcosa Pioli doveva inventarsi tatticamente. Invece niente a sbattere contro il muro per tutto il match. Sono molto inca e deluso...



Io l'ho scritto prima, nell'intervallo.

Ho scritto che era la partita da aspettarsi, sinceramente non abbiamo giocato male il primo tempo.
Chi dovrebbe dare accelerate? Il Rebic di ieri? Lo sappiamo che è incostante e veniva da un mezzo infortunio.

Chi doveva fare la voca grossa in area? Leao? Stiamo scherzando vero, il portoghese può giocare solo seconda punta o esterno, non troppo sulla riga del fallo laterale però.

Pioli si era tenuto anche due-tre cambi in panchina, causa affaticamenti e turnover fisiologico.

Non voglio difendere l'allenatore, voglio dire che dopo un anno e qualche mese di questo nuovo Milan conosciamo benissimo i difetti.
Sono difetti strutturali e considerata la moria di problemi (Tonali stava giocando bene ieri, nel vivo della partita, sempre in appoggio) non si può pretendere di più, nemmeno contro l'Udinese.

Da inizio campionato ad oggi avremmo vinto due partite in scioltezza, qualcosa vorrà pur dire o no?
Vuole dire che in primis devi avere la salute dei tuoi giocatori (che non abbiamo, mentre ieri l'Udinese era in formazione tipo tranne Deolofeu, che comunque con loro ha giocato pochissimo) e poi che anche il miglior Milan (quest'anno si è visto pochissimo per mille motivi, forse il primo tempi del derby d'andata e la partita a Napoli) fa fatica in questa serie A, perchè vi svelo un segreto:
siamo il Milan certo, ma siamo pur sempre pieni di mediocri, pippe e soprattutto le riserve (Casticoso, Hauge, Dalot ad esempio) non sono all'altezza dei titolari.

INFINE: tutte le squadre, anche l'ultimo Napoli versione Petagna centravanti, hanno l'extrema ratio della palla a spiovente in area sulla torre.
Senza Ibra e senza il vituperato Mandzu (che sarebbe servito almeno ieri per Dio) noi nell'area piccola non ci siamo mai.. ieri al limite dell'area salivano Meitè e Calabria...

Abbiamo troppi problemi strutturali, raggiungiamo sta Champions ed aggiustiamone almeno tre (centrale difensivo, ala destra, centrocampista possibile titolare oltre Benna Kessie e Tonali... un nome? DE PAUL)...


----------



## willcoyote85 (4 Marzo 2021)

Walker ha scritto:


> Allora sarò stato sfortunato, fatto sta che un post che non sia negativo devo ancora trovarlo.
> E aspetto ancora la tua "visione" di Milan.
> O è sufficiente sparare sempre a zero su tutto e tutti?



guarda solo ieri avro scritto 10 post su quel che penso io ci sia da fare durante l'estate, poi puoi leggerti i 3d di manzukic o tonali per avere un'idea che il mio non è sparare a zero ma sparare dritto. ah, anche donnarumma. ma vedrai che se ti interessa le mie idee le capirai presto perchè sono uno che scrive abbastanza direi, forse sono anche troppo ripetitivo.


----------



## Walker (4 Marzo 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> guarda solo ieri avro scritto 10 post su quel che penso io ci sia da fare durante l'estate, poi puoi leggerti i 3d di manzukic o tonali per avere un'idea che il mio non è sparare a zero ma sparare dritto. ah, anche donnarumma. ma vedrai che se ti interessa le mie idee le capirai presto perchè sono uno che scrive abbastanza direi, forse sono anche troppo ripetitivo.


Sarà fatto


----------



## Djici (4 Marzo 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Kalulu ha giocato molte palle ma si è limitato a finta e contro finta per poi o sbagliare il cross o scaricare palla al compagno.
> Quando trovi squadre che difendono coi quinti i terzini devono sfondare e giocare bene tecnicamente.
> Oggi nessuno tra samu ,rebic ,kalulu e theo in fascia ha mai saltato un uomo.
> Il castello avversario lo si fa crollare solo con la qualità..
> ...



Concordo pienamente come sempre.
Se l'avversario ti lascia spazio puoi anche giocare in modo molto verticale come abbiamo fatto spesso.
Ma se l'avversario e arroccato in difesa o riesci a saltare un avversario o provi tiri da fuori. Non ci sono altre decine di tattiche differenti.
Comunque provare ad abbassare il nostro baricentro e lasciarli la palla era almeno da provare.
Insomma provare ad allungarli o comunque a lasciare spazio tra la loro difesa e il loro portiere.
Non avevamo nemmeno una prima punta capace di smistare qualche pallone di testa.
E quindi? Giropalla lento e prevedibile con l'avversario che ci ringrazia perché ha tempo per posizionarsi e inoltre lasciamo molto spazio da attaccare per i loro giocatori.
Insomma la partita perfetta PER l'Udinese.


----------



## diavoloINme (4 Marzo 2021)

Djici ha scritto:


> Concordo pienamente come sempre.
> Se l'avversario ti lascia spazio puoi anche giocare in modo molto verticale come abbiamo fatto spesso.
> Ma se l'avversario e arroccato in difesa o riesci a saltare un avversario o provi tiri da fuori. Non ci sono altre decine di tattiche differenti.
> *Comunque provare ad abbassare il nostro baricentro e lasciarli la palla era almeno da provare.*
> ...



Bravissimo, che poi è il mio primo commento di ieri sera nel post-gara.

Questo non è altro che l'atteggiamento tattico dell'inter : linea difensiva sui 35 metri e attaccanti che stazionano tra centrocampo e 10 metri in avanti.
Tirando fuori gli avversari si creano spazi da attaccare tra difesa avversaria e portiere, anche a costo di lasciare la palla agli altri.
La squadra quindi gioca sempre corta ma in degli spazi ben studiati alternando il pressing su palla coperta a un non-pressing su palla scoperta(tutti sotto palla).
Cosi facendo l'inter si chiude in difesa coi quinti senza palla e ottimizza la velocità dei suoi uomini sulle transizioni positive.

L'inter gioca il calcio più antico del mondo e gli si sta apparecchiando la tavola in modo incredibile.


----------

